# Meine erste Rute



## Pwacemaker1 (23. November 2014)

Hallo pretris,

Da ich das gufigießen angefangen habe und bald die schonzeit anfängt,wollte ich mir jetzt meine erste Rute selber aufbauen...

Ich habe mir einen steifen blank ausgesucht der 2,9mm an der Spitze hat und 14,5mm am Ende... Ein wurfgewicht von 12-80g in der Länge von 2,70m und einem eigengewicht von 130g!

Noch ist er nicht bestellt,aber das kommt bald!

Ich möchte den schwarzen blank weiß lackieren und möglichst 10-12 rutenringe anbringen!

Ich möchte keinen durchgehenden Griff von Rolle zur Kappe haben!

Woher weiß ich was für einen Durchmesser Der rollenhalter haben muss und die griffe davor und dahinter?

Was brauche ich dafür alles?

Rollenhalter
bindegarn
Lack 
Kleber

Noch was?

Wo kauft ihr solche Sachen? Habt ihr n günstigen Shop zu empfehlen?

Danke erstmal für Hilfe und antworten!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://www.karl-bartsch.de/
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/CMW/Home.html
http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop
http://www.rodbuilding.de/


----------



## shafty262 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich wuerde erstmal mit nem Komplettbausatz anfangen. Da ist alles passend und man setzt nicht so viel Geld in Sand wenns doch nichts wird.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Was für ein Blank isses denn? Da kann man nämlich auch ganz schön reinfallen...:g bei "Top-Angeboten" in der Bucht usw...

Ich finde deine Herangehensweise auch eher suboptimal: Hauptsache viele Ringe, ein weißer Blank und ein Splitgrip. Optik halt. Das ist der beste und sicherste Weg, NICHT das zu bekommen, was man will, nämlich eine tolle Gummiflitsche.

Les sich mal ein: www.rutenbauforum.de
Da sind eigentlich alle gummitauglichen Blanks, die es hier und auch anderswo zu erstehen gibt, durchdiskutiert. Mit der Blanksuche fängt es an, nicht mit dem optischen Firlefanz.


----------



## Kouta (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Moin 

die links von andal passen.

ich empfehle dir auf keine  fall fur die erste rute gleich hochwertiges zeugs zu kaufen.
starte mit einen günstigen baukasten von cmw um di h erstmal in die materie rein zu arbeiten. 
Denn griffmontage, wicklung und ringposition ist am anfang nicht so einrach wie man denkt.
Bei der ringposition gibt es richtangaben ja, aber jeder blank ist ander, selbst zwei gleiche sind voneinander unterschiedlich und da kann die optimale ringposition auch abweichen. 
Wicklung , lackieren , kleben etc. Sollte man schonmal geübt haben , bevor man hunderte euros ausgibt.
Ich bin gerade selber am aufbauen von einem bausatz, um mich erstmal in die Materie herein zu arbeite. Bausatz bei cmw für 40 euronen für den Anfang.  

Vergessen darf man auch nicht, das man ein gestell, sprich wickelbank benötigt.  
Für den anfang reicht locker zwei bis drei halter um den blank aufzulegen,  aber das drehen beim und nach dem lackieren nervt schon. Da bist du gut 2 h am dauerdrehen um eine gleichmäßige Lackierung zu erreichen (ringwicklung). Selbst danach drehst du für die nächsten vier stunden alle guten 15 min den blank.

Mmn ist eben mal blank kaufen und rute aufbauen nicht. 
Für die Anzahl an ringe die du möchtest,  sofern es sehr hochwertige sein sollen gibst du schon gut 100€ aus.

Rutenbau ist nicht billig und erfordert Zeit, dafür erhält man ein Unikat auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt.

fazit

mit baukasten anfangen um sich in die materie ein zu arbeiten.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich rate dringend davon ab gleich bei der ersten Rute den Blank lackieren zu wollen! 

 Nur mit der Dose aus dem Baumarkt wird das nämlich nix. Vorher muss man ggf. primern. Dann alles mit 2-K versiegeln, da der Klarlack aus der Dose zu empfindlich ist... ich hab das schon gemacht 

http://rutenbaumagazin.de/thread.php?postid=71912

 (hoffe den Link kann man öffnen) 


 Eine Wickelbank ist sicher optimal, habe selbe eine - aber kein Must Have. Geht auch ersmal mit ner alten Kiste, in die man 2 Aussparungen schneidet....

 Um es aber gleich vorweg zu nehmen, NEIN Rutenbauen spart KEIN Geld. Man kann sich aber was sehr individuelles zusammen bauen


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Kouta schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> die links von andal passen.
> 
> ...



Ich bau ne Rute, ohne viel Zierwicklungen, geschmeidig auf einen Tag. und 100€ für nen Satz Ringe zahl ich auch nicht.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Lasst den Kollegen doch einfach seine Idee durchziehen. Bei der einen, der ersten bleibt es sowieso nicht. Und irgendwelche "höheren Weihen" brauchts für den Rutenbau auch nicht. Wenn er sich gründlich einliest und dann mit Ruhe und Muße loslegt, bin ich mir recht sicher, dass kein Schrott dabei herauskommt.

Meine Erste hab ich vor vielen Jahren gemütlich und frei Hand am Wohnzimmertisch gebastelt und die tut es heute noch. #h


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hallo,

in der Aufstellung der Shops fehlt mir noch tackle24.de

Bzgl deines Blanks:

die 2,90mm Spitze erscheint mir recht wuchtig.
Sowas hab ich an meinen XH Hechtstöcken.

Hast du einen link zu dem Blank. Nicht, dass du dir was anderes von der Rute erhoffst, was der Blank gar nicht liefern kann. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

rodbuilding.de und tackle24 ist der gleiche Laden.


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Andal schrieb:


> rodbuilding.de und tackle24 ist der gleiche Laden.



Autsch....#q

Treffer und versenkt

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Kouta (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ich bau ne Rute, ohne viel Zierwicklungen, geschmeidig auf einen Tag. und 100€ für nen Satz Ringe zahl ich auch nicht.



Sers , 

stimmt bei 12 Ringen müssten  sehr hochwertige ringe um die 60 euro kosten. 
Aber davon mal ab, hast du dir den eingangspost überhaupt durchgelesen ? Es geht nicht darum wie schnell du das schaffst , sondern um den te ein wenig zu helfen und ich glaube nicht, dass er die Rute an einem Tag aufbauen wird, was er auch nicht muss und auch hier nicht zur Debatte steht.

Mit deinen post profilierst du dich nur selber und hilfst den te kein Stück. 
Kommt mir so vor als würdest du nur provozieren wollen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Kouta schrieb:


> Sers ,
> 
> stimmt bei 12 Ringen müssten  sehr hochwertige ringe um die 60 euro kosten.
> Aber davon mal ab, hast du dir den eingangspost überhaupt durchgelesen ? Es geht nicht darum wie schnell du das schaffst , sondern um den te ein wenig zu helfen und ich glaube nicht, dass er die Rute an einem Tag aufbauen wird, was er auch nicht muss und auch hier nicht zur Debatte steht.
> ...




Du hilfst ihm kein Stück.
Du machst ihm nur Angst, obwohl du selber noch nicht mal eine aufgebaut hast.

Wie heissts so schön:

Rutenbau ist kein Hexenwerk! 

Wer von a nach b denken kann und kein völliger Körperklaus ist, bekommt ganz leicht ne Rute aufgebaut.

Infos gibts genug im Internet und falls noch Fragen übrig sind, ab ins Rutenbauforum mit dir!

Und kauf dir gleich was Ordentliches an Blank.
Ich wüsste nicht was man beim Aufbau irreparabel kaputt machen könnte.


----------



## siloaffe (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hmmmmm 


Willst du die Rute per Hand (ohne Wickelbank) wickeln? 

Nim dir zuerst ne alte Rute, schmeiß die Ringe runter und übe daran das wickeln und lackieren! 

Zudem solltest du dir alles an infos (viedeos, foren, Zeitschriften,.....) rein ziehen was du nur findest das hat mir anfangs sehr geholfen. 

Der Blank klingt von den Daten interessant welcher ist das?


----------



## Franky (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Willst du die Rute per Hand (ohne Wickelbank) wickeln?
> ...



Genau das habe ich nach meinen Anfängen auch gedacht... Bevor ich die erste Rute gebaut habe, waren "Restaurationsversuche" durchaus angebracht. Ist wie mit dem Vö..........lkerverständigen: Übung macht den Meister!
Bevor Du also vollkommen frustriert eine Wicklung nach der anderen wieder runterschneidest und dabei auch noch den Blank erwischt, nimm lieber eine ältere Rute und gönne der ein paar neue Wicklungen!


----------



## siloaffe (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

P.s.

Die beringung würde ich noch mal stark überdenken!!!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich frage und bitte um Hilfe,damit ich was hinkriege...klar,wäre ein Set leichter... Ich möchte aber unbedingt diesen blank und da er nur 30€ kostet zur Zeit weil er reduziert ist,wollte ich zuschlagen...

Die Rute soll nicht gleich perfekt werden,aber funktionieren!

Würde mir Videos ansehen,habe aber nur Handy für Internet!

Für 10 Ringe zahle ich um die 20€... Es geht mir nicht darum günstiger zu werden,sondern eine selbstgebaute Rute in der Hand zu halte... Perfekt muss sie auch nicht werden! Sie soll n Gummi zupfen und keine 2Kg werfen... Wollte ein paar Tipps haben,damit es mir leichter von der Hand geht und ich den blank nicht vor Wut zerschmettere.

Ich habe ein halbes Jahr Zeit und kann jeden Monat 20-40€ in die Rute stecken...dann habe ich einen Monat Zeit um die Sachen zu montieren... Einen Monat griff und rollenhalter,nächsten Monat Ringe,nächsten lackieren... 

Womit fängt man denn an? Mit dem lackieren? Oder mit dem Griff und lackieren als letztes?


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wie fängt man an..... den Griff natürlich zu erst. Denn da die Rute ja konisch aufgebaut ist, kommen erst die unteren Parts zu erst. Nur die Abschlusskappe kommt als allerletztes 

 nach dem Griff kommt dann das antapen der Ringe und das wickeln der Ringe. Erst wenn alles fertig ist, lackiert man die Wicklungen und ggf die Winding Checks mit 2-K.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Nochmal: Als ersters fängt man damit an, einen gescheiten Blank rauszusuchen!!! Natürlich kann ich mich täuschen, aber 30 Euro hört sich, auch wenn der Blank reduziert ist, nach einem Lämmerstock an, der vielleicht mit Blinkern klarkommt, aber NICHT mit Gummi! BITTE BITTE nimm für den Blank etwas mehr Geld in die Hand!

Aber gut, deine Sache...|wavey:

Aber die ganzen Schritte auf einmal zu erklären, würde den Rahmen sprengen.

Auch hier nochmal:   www.rutenbauforum.de

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall: 
- einen Blank
- Ringe
- einen Rollenhalter
- Garn
- eventuell Winding Checks zum Abschließen der Griffsektionen
- Griffmaterial: Kork, Duplon...
- 2K-Lack für die Bindungen
- 2K-Kleber für den Griff und den Rollenhalter
- Kreppband zum Unterwickeln
- Geduld und ein wenig Selbststudium!

Ich schlage vor, du erzählst uns, von was für einem Blank wir hier sprechen. Dann schaust du dich in den Shops um, was dich jeweils anspricht, dann kann man das hier diskutieren. Dann bestellst du und DANN gehts an´s Aufbauen.

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Schau mal ob du die Bilder sehen kannst....hab mal die Anfänge ner Rute mit Bildern dokumentiert:

http://www.angler-online-forum.de/i...nesse-Rute-für-Stachelritter-und-Co-entsteht/

 Zur not mal anmelden.... denke die kurze Beschreibung zeigt auf den Bildern wie man vorgeht...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich möchte diesen blank,weil er steifer ist als der von meiner bushwacker und spitzenaktion hat... Die haben da ein Kilo rangehängt und sie biegt sich nichtmal halb so doll wie meine Bw... Und zum Üben reicht der blank aus...


----------



## siloaffe (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok dann weis ich um welchen Blank es sich handelt, den Predator von advancedtackle. 

Guckst du:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Winterangebot-Predator-2-7m-WG-12-85g-Hecht-Zander-Gummifisch-/390966239957?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5b076762d5 

Damit kannste nicht viel falsch machen endweder taugt er was oder eben nicht, aber für den 1. Versuch allemal gut.

Ich hab von denen den 2,35m -55g der ist ganz gut und den 2,70m -70g der ist Schrott da er kaum Rückmeldung gibt!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Habe mir ausgerechnet,dass ich so ungefähr auf 130€ komme...kann das hinkommen?

Das einzige Problem was ich habe,ist dass ich die griffe die ich möchte nicht in dem Durchmesser bekomme,wie ich ihn brauche... Möchte ihn auch nicht mit Pfeile bearbeiten...

Und vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei den Ringen und den griffen etwas helfen...habe Angst,es passt nicht und ich verschwende mein Geld... Ich finde auch die corbonkappen schick, aber das kommt später

Mir ist aufgefallen,alle Riten haben immer den größten Ring zweistegig...is das ein MUSS,oder welchen Sinn hat das?


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Viel Glück!#6


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das House of Brunner und CMW bohren die jeden Griff so hin, wie du ihn haben möchtest.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hier ist ein interessanter Artikel, den ich bei eBay entdeckt habe: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251423967193&alt=web 

Das sind die Ringe,für die ich mich entschieden habe... Ich verstehe nur die vorderen Zahlen nicht...6,8 usw

Also ich möchte die Ringe sehr schlank halten,aber denke,ich kann nicht einfach von oben nach unten gehen... Ich dachte an die ersten 3-4 und dann jeden 2.oder So... Ein spitzenring fehlt mir auch noch...

Sie soll nicht werden wie sie,aber die beringung der black Bull, finde ich echt gut...damit ihr wisst,was ich meine und vielleicht versteht,warum ich so viele Ringe möchte... Wenn nicht auch ok, und wenn ich 12 Ringe bestellte,kann es immernoch sein,dass  ich welche weglasse... Ich finde es halt sehr edel mit einer eng beringten spitze... 

Viele sind dagegen...aber warum?


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Vorab: wie "edel" eine Rute ist hat absolut rein gar nichts mit der Anzahl Ringe zu tun!
Mein Ziel ist es dabei, mit so wenig Ringen wie möglich auszukommen... Mehr Ringe bedeutet mehr Gewicht und ein "weicherer" Blank, je weniger Ringe, desto "härter" bleibt er.

Es gibt - streng genommen - 2 Möglichkeiten zu "Beringen": einmal optimiert für Stationärrolle (Ringe nach unten) und für Multirolle (Ringe nach oben). Bei letzt genannter ist wichtig, dass die Ringe verhindern, dass die Schnur unter Belastung (Drill) am Blank scheuert. Daher sind hier meist mehr Ringe notwendig, als bei der "stationären" Variante.
Wie viel Ringe man genau benötigt, hängt von der Aktion des Blanks ab und insb. von der Entfernung Spitze bis Leitring (vom Rollenhalter aus betrachtet der erste Ring). Diese verteilen sich dann mit gößer werdendem Abstand vom Spitzenring zum Leitring zueinander gleichmäßig auf die Strecke und sollen eine möglichst harmonische Biegekurve wiederspiegel (Eintrittswinkel zu Austrittswinkel ungefähr gleich). Dafür hab ich mir mal eine Excel-Tabelle gebastelt, um auch ggf. verschiedene Varianten schnell austesten zu können. Die Ringe hab ich dann mit Tape stramm an die entsprechende Position getüdelt.

Nur mal so aus dem Kopf heraus: für eine Standard-Spinnrute in 2,70 m rechne ich rund 35 cm von Rollenhalterunterkante bis Endkappe. Ein Rollenhalter ist pimalschnauze 15 cm lang. Kleiner Schnuffel vorne drauf sind also dann ca. 55 cm Griff. Bleiben ca. 2,15 m "Restrute".... Entfernung Rollenhalterunterkante bis Leitring sind 60 cm nicht verkehrt... Also bleiben rund 1,75 m für die Ringe. Position Leitring und Spitzenring stehen demnach fest. Wenn Du 12 Ringe (man rechnet dann 11 +1 (Spitzenring)) haben willst müsstest Du also 10 Stück auf dieser Strecke einbasteln... Büschen viel, oder?
Ideal sind - wie gesagt aktionsabhängig - 5 + 1 bis max !! 7 + 1 (also 6 - 8) Ringe. 
Wenn gewünscht, und ich es wieder finde, kann ich meine Minitabelle mal anhängen...


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Puhhh.....




*durchatmen*


Bitte höre auch die User und hier und sag dochmal genau was du vor hast. Denn einfasch schnell mal kreuz und quer was bestellen und es dann an die Rute kleben ist nicht.... das geht schief....


Fängt schon beim Ringsatz an. Die Nummerierung (z.B: 8,6,10,12 usw.) gibt den Innendurchmesser an. Der wird üblicherweise mit Einlage berechnet und angegeben. Die Angabe des Tube ist eig nur bei Spitzenringen zu gebrauchen, da es quasi den Durchmeter der Hülse angibt, in die man den Rutenspitze einsteckt und verklebt....


Wenn du eher auf kleine Ringe setzt, dann musst du dich nach dem KR-Beringungsschema umsehen. Da hast du nach nur rund 3 Normalen Ringen die immer kleiner werden ab dem 4 Ring nur noch eine Größe bis zum Ende....  hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass man mehr und vorallem kleinere Ringe anbinden muss! Das ist für die erste Rute echt heftig!


Weisst du was ich schon fast gesagt hätte:


Ruf bei Dieter von Tackle24 an, sag was du vor hast. Wie die Rute ca. aussehen soll (Kork oder Duplon Griff), Welche Beringung, wie der Blank von der Aktion sein soll usw. 


Dieter hat oftmals Messestücke/ Einzelstücke/ Prototypen im Laden stehen die fürn Appel und nen Ei weg gehen. Die sind aber 100% brauchbar. Der kann dir anhand seiner Erfahrung und deinen wünschen schon alles als "Paket" zusammen legen. Sprich:


- Ringsatz
- Blank
- Griffmaterial
- Kleber/ 2-K Lack
- Wickelgarn
- Zieringe


Anleitungen zur Ringwicklung bekommst du im Netz. Mit 130€ sollte was brauchbares dabei sein. Denn 130€ für ne Eigenbau-Rute auzugeben und nacher zu sehen, dass der Blank etc. nicht passt ist ärgerlich!


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Oha.... jetzt habe ich mit KR-Konzept, was Pwace wohl meinte ihn wohl noch mehr verwirrt


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Puhhh.....
> *durchatmen*




:m



Der Jung hat sich ja noch nicht mal die absoluten Basics angeschaut.
Beispiel "Griffe feilen":
Das ist das absolute 1x1, wird überall ausführlich beschrieben.
Allein wenn man auf yt "Rutenbau" eingibt kommen schon etliche, hilfreiche Videos.

Schau dir mal die Weckesser-Reihe auf yt an, damit ist dir und uns schon viel geholfen.


Und die Ringgrößenzahl gibt den Aussendurchmesser der Einlage an. Je nach Einlagenstärke variiert der Innend..


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wäre nicht zum ersten Mal wenn der TE etwas, sagen wir mal netter weise beratungsresistent ist 


Das war übrigens meine erste Rute.... ganz was einfaches 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=119


War eig nur was zum üben.... fische ich aber heute noch mit. Nur sieht die jetzt anders aus...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

War gerade mal bei house of brunner on... Da habe ich zwei schicke griffe mit rollenhalter gesehen... Einer 80€ der andere 40€. Ich denke mal,da ich den blank nicht kenne,und falls er nichts taugt,reicht der für 40€...

Ich Sage ja nicht,dass die User unrecht haben oder sonst was... Ich nehme das gerne an was gesagt wird,weil ich von dieser Materie 0 Ahnung habe. Ich greife erstmal zum komplettgriff... Das mit dem zusammenstellen is mir noch zu schwer! Und der günstige passt von 14-17mm! Also dürfte das der richtige für meine Rute sein...

Ok,die Beringung habe ich mir leichter vorgestellt!!!  Dachte wenn ich immer das 1,5 fache zb. Mal nehme, klappt das schon... Also 10cm Abstand,dann 15cm und 25cm und dann weiter sehen... Denke mal,wenn ich falsch beringe, habe ich auch das Problem mit der rückmeldung... Hmmm... Ne Rute daneben legen und nachmachen geht sicher auch nicht,weil andere Aktion...  Aber ich hab verstanden,was ihr meint!

Und Nein,natürlich kann man nicht einfach alles zusammenklatschen und die Rute läuft... Das wäre zu einfach und liegt nicht in meinem Interesse! Mir wäre auch egal,wenn ich 500€ ausgeben muss! Ich habe ein halbes Jahr Zeit, indem ich jeden Monat was bestellen kann! Es geht halt darum,dass ich nicht das Geld habe mir eine 500€ Rute zu kaufen...ich möchte was,was nicht jeder hat und wenn ich dafür jeden Monat 150€ hinblättern muss,auch ok...möchte nur am Ende nicht 5 griffstücke,26 Ringe und, 10 verschiedene rollenhalter hier haben! Dafür is mir das Geld zu schade... Ich möchte Freude haben am zusammenbau,auch wenn ein Ring ne Woche dauert,egaaaaal!!! Ich weiß am Tag der Entscheidungen,das Teil hab ich gebaut! Eine weltweit einzige Rute...eine Rute,mit der ich meine selbstgegossenen fische mit zupfen kann und wenn ich auch noch damit fange,is das der schönste Tag in meinem Leben... Ich hoffe,jetzt versteht ihr!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich kann keine Videos anschauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Warum das denn?


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Er hat doch nur ein Handy fürs Internet 


ich bin leider raus hier - erst jeden wir von ner low budget rute... jetzt darf es was 500€ bereich sein. Ist mir zu komplex....zu unstrukturiert.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Braust der mit nem 3310 durchs Netz?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich möchte sie natürlich so günstig wie möglich halten und 200€ habe ich mir hier als Limit gesetzt...würde der blank 250€ Kosten,Ringe 100€ griff 100€ und garn lack und kleber 50€, würde ich es trotzdem durchziehen...möchte das gelb nicht in den Sand setzen und gucken ob es was für mich ist,darum so günstig wie möglich... 150€ Müll ok... 500€ Müll,Nein danke!

Dann man 2k-Kleber eigentlich abwischen,vom blank solange er nicht trocken is? Ja,oder?


----------



## ein Angler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hi
 Ja mit einen nassen Lappen.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=35983

Das is das griffstück... Is zwar eigentlich teuer,da ich es theoretisch für 15-20€ haben kann,aber es dürfte ja wenigstens passen und sieht nicht schlecht aus,finden ich...


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,jetzt versteht ihr!



Ausnahmsweise mal von mir ein klares nein! Dennoch bleibt mein Angebot mit der Beringung stehen - viel Spaß! Musste die xls-Datei nur leider zippen, damit das klappt!
Bin raus!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Jetzt brauche ich noch Ringe und wickelband... Bzw.n spitzenring! Gibt es beim wickelbandunterschiede,oder ist es nur die Farbe? 

Und sollte der erste Ring nun 2stegig sein? 

Ich bestelle mir nachher erstmal meinen blank... Vielleicht steht da ja wirklich etwas zur beringung... In ner Woche kommt dann das griffstück dran...


----------



## ein Angler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hi
 Ich lese was Du vor hast, ist auch schön wenn jemand Feuer für ein Hobby fängt, und werde auch nicht versuchen was ein oder auszureden. Pass aber bitte auf das alles seine Relation zu den Komponenten hat. Ein Blank für 200 € verdient keinen Rollenhalter von 6fünfzig. Rufe einfach mal bei einem Rutenbauer an, bringe Deine Wünsche zum Ausdruck und Du wirst sehen, es ist alles vielleicht anders wie Du es dir vorstellst. 
 Andreas


----------



## siloaffe (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also die Ringe aus deinem Ebay link sind mMn alles Spitzenringe! 

Ich kann dir von den billigen Sic Ringen bei Ebay nur abraten, hab mal nen Satz verbaut und nach ein paar Wochen wieder runter geschmissen weil nach und nach die Einlagen raus geplumst sind. 

Die TAC-SlimSic ringe bei Tackle24 sind echt tacko! 

Der Leitring muss kein 2-Stegring sein es gibt vor und Nachteile bei 1&2-Stegringen. 
Aber die sind eher fur den Transport etc interessant.....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich bin leider raus hier - erst jeden wir von ner low budget rute... jetzt darf es was 500€ bereich sein. Ist mir zu komplex....zu unstrukturiert.




Jepp, me too. 
Wenn´s dann irgendwann soweit ist, gerne wieder!
|wavey:


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das bei eBay sind keine spitzenringe...das is die mm angabe des steges...


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Liest du nie die Artikelbeschreibung??

 You made my night... :vik:

"
Die Größe bezieht sich auf den Außendurchmesser der Ringe. 
Tube steht für den Innendurchmesser der Hülse die auf die Spitze passen muss. "

Das sind alles Spitzenringe die du da raus gesucht hast. Haben mit dem Bild nix zu tun.... Einstegringe haben keine "Hülse".

Ich gebe dir nen guten Rat, hol dir Hilfe von einem Fachmann..... Frag ob du einem Rutenbauer oder jmd der das in deiner Nähe macht mal über die Schulter gucken darfst.... 

Irgendwo ein paar Häppchen zu bestellen die gar nicht zueinander passen ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Du hast so viele gute Shops vorgeschlagen bekommen. Einfach mal anrufen und nett schildern was du vor hast, was du ausgeben willst und dir was zusammen stellen lassen....


----------



## siloaffe (25. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Das bei eBay sind keine spitzenringe...das is die mm angabe des steges...



Dann wären das die ersten Ringe die ich sehe bei denen die Stege bemaast sind!






Fr33 schrieb:


> Irgendwo ein paar Häppchen zu bestellen die gar nicht zueinander passen ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Du hast so viele gute Shops vorgeschlagen bekommen. Einfach mal anrufen und nett schildern was du vor hast, was du ausgeben willst und dir was zusammen stellen lassen....




Jop sehe ich auch so. 

Aber als aller erstes bestell dir garn und Lack und versuche an ner Alten Rute ein paar Wicklungen zu erneuern. Dann siehst du ja obs klappt ansonsten wird die Sache ganz fürchterlich in die Hose gehen denke ich. 

Noch ne idee aus einer anderen Zeit, Kauf dir ein Buch über Rutenbau es gibt da einige ich glaube sogar eine Sonderausgabe der F&F die öffter bei Ebay angeboten wird. Evtl kann dir hier ja jemand eins empfehlen.....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Der Händler mit dem blank hat auch andere Sachen,Ringe usw... Also er meinte 7+1... Da es meine erste Rute ist, werde ich sie so günstig wie möglich gestalten...er meinte,er wäre günstiger als die anderen Shops...wenn es stimmt,werde ich bei ihm bestellen,denn was bringen die tollsten Sachen an dem scheiß blank oder wenn ich nur ******* baue...


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Viel Erfolg


----------



## siloaffe (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Den blank kanst bedenkenlos kaufen hab ihn jetzt Zuhause und er macht nen echt guten Eindruck, schnele spitze und sehr kraftvolles rückrad.  Ist aber was für große gummis denke da gehts mit Köpfen ab 15g am 13-15er gummi erst los....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Danke silo... Angle meist mit 10-18g also wäre der blank ok... Bestellt ist er,nur noch nicht bezahlt... Habe einen Händler bei eBay,der mir alles andere zusammenstellt...

Was ich bauen wollte,ist sowas wie die "neo finess" von dam... Jetzt gibt es die schon und ich müsste nicht mehr bauen... 60€ für eine Rute,die mich sofort überzeugt und meinen Anforderungen entspricht... Schade,dass ich sie nicht früher entdeckt habe...Naja, meine erste Rute wird schneller fertig als geplant und wenn Man bei eBay "alpine white" sucht,kennt man meinen nächsten blank...


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Du meinst als 2. Blank (der erster ist ja bereits bestellt) den hier:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blank-CTS-Elite-CSD-Farbe-Alpine-White-Rutenbau-/271207942732?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&var=570158835544&hash=item3f2540ca4c


Respekt .... guter wenn auch verdammt teurer Blank..... wenn da was schief geht, ärgerst du dich. Lass dir aber sagen, dass man auf weissen Blanks JEDEN Fehler bei den Wicklungen sieht. Und ich meinen JEDEN....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok,das mag sein,aber mal sieht ihn auch nur,wenn man genau hinguckt,bei der wicklung zu Beispiel wenn man über kreuz geht. Nehme allerdings auch weißes Garn...Kleber werde ich auch da abwaschen können,solange er weich ist und nicht trocken! 

-75g wfg, dürfte meinen Anforderungen entsprechen...

Leider habe ich eine schwarz goldene Rolle...die passt natürlich so gar nicht an die Weiße rute... Am besten ne neue Weiße Rolle,mit weißer spiderwire:-D dann is die Optik perfekt...

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und weißes puplon nehmen...aber das wird nach 2-3 mal angeln grau sein...

Naja,ich denke nächste Woche geht es dann los... Nachher werden Komponenten besprochen,Montag alles gezahlt! 

Ich will an diesem blank keine schnörkeligen dekosachen,er wird einfach gebunden... Auf die weiße kommt auch nur n Zander,ein Name (ZanderStick oder sowas) und die wfg Angaben... Vielleicht noch eine Kleinigkeit und fertig... Bei rügen mag ich es mehr,wenn alles eintönig ist...

Was haltet ihr denn von der neuen dam?


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Jeder hat andere Anforderungen. Bei einem so teuren Blank würde mich die kleinste Abweichung schon nerfen.... selbst bei meiner SS3 die ein 1B Blank ist sind 1-2 kleine Wicklungen nicht 1000% super geworden.... da wird man schnell pingelig


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich eine schwarz goldene Rolle...die passt natürlich so gar nicht an die Weiße rute... Am besten ne neue Weiße Rolle,mit weißer spiderwire:-D dann is die Optik perfekt...
> 
> Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und weißes puplon nehmen...aber das wird nach 2-3 mal angeln grau sein...




man, man, man.....#d

Rutenbau ist ein* Handwerk* und *keine Modenschau! *
Wenn ich schon höre, "muss man schon genau hinsehen" und so weiter, dann weiß ich doch schon, auf was es rausläuft...

Junge, bau doch erst mal EINE Rute, vermesse Schnurwinkel, verschiebe Ringanordnungen, zerbreche dir de Kopf wegen dem Spine etc. pp., auf gut Deutsch, gib all deine Potenz da rein anstatt so auf Ballerina zu machen.
:c


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Übrigens ...


2-K-Lack der noch nicht ausgehärtet ist, bekommt man nur mit Isopropanol, Aceton oder Nagellackentferner weg. Nitro geht auch... aber bei lackierten Blanks höllisch aufpassen! 


Am besten ist 99%er Isopropanol..... sobald das Zeug trocken ist kann man es nur noch mechanisch entfernen (heisst auf deutsch: Runter schneiden, Schleifen...)


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also mein mochtegern ebayhändler, hat mir ausgerechnet,dass ich mit 140€ dabei wäre...

Das es keine modenschau ist,is mir klar...wenn ich schon ne rute selber disignen kann,warum nicht passend zur rolle? 

Klar baue ich erst die erste Rute auf... Trotzdem kann ich mir doch Gedanken über die nächste machen... Verstehe gerade dein Problem nicht... Dir muss es ja nicht "gefallen" ich finde aber rute und Rolle sollten zusammenpassen... Also kann ich mir für eine 350€ Rute auch ne neo-Rolle kaufen für 80€...

Für diese Rute tue ich das nicht,da ich diese Rute nur zum Üben haben möchte... Wenn sie gut ist,ok...wenn nicht,dann kommt noch eine... Ich habe bis Juni Zeit mir meine perfekte Rute zu erstellen... Aber 140€ finde ich dann doch etwas teuer...vor allem,da wir es nicht über eBay machen wollten,Fällen die eBaykosten für mich weg... Tackle24 hab ich angerufen,die erwarten eine Mail und stellen mir eine Preisliste zusammen...bei house off brunner,erreiche ich niemanden...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

He Mann, nicht böse gemeint! :m

Aber deine Fragen sollten lauten:

Zweisteg oder Einsteg, Sic oder Alconite, Duplon oder Kork, wie ist das mit dem scheiß Overlap, welchen Kleber nehme ich am besten für den Rollenhalter, Unterwickeln mit was, Flex Coat oder Rod Pro..., summa summarum: Wie kriege ich aus meinem Blank eine möglichst tolle Rute??????

Stattdessen lese ich ständig von weißen Blanks, jetzt einer weißen EST (weiß als einziges Kriterium?), 12 Ringen, einer Billig-DAM Rute, die zufällig nun wirklich weiß ist mit vielen Ringen...

Klar ist es toll, selbst designen zu können. Aber erst mal gehts beim Rutenbau doch um die Funktion, nicht um de Style. Wenn sich das vereinbaren lässt, umso besser, keine Frage.

Aber klaro kannst du das machen, wie du willst. Wenn´s nur darum geht, möglichst viele Ringe anzuklatschen, bitte. Es ist halt nur schade, weil da gibt es dann tatsächlich nicht viel zu zu sagen. Griff hin, Ringe hin, that´s it.


----------



## siloaffe (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mach dir mal keinen Kopp die Fragen werden dem Te nach und nach noch kommen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keinen Kopp die Fragen werden dem Te nach und nach noch kommen




Hast recht, gelassen ausgesprochen....

Stehe übrigens gerade vor der Herausforderung, eine ältere Powermesh zu tunen und von einer Zweitsteg auf eine Einstegberingung zu wechseln. Mal sehen, ob ich die alten Wicklungsrückstände irgendwie unsichtbar runter bekomme, werde wohl morgen mal mit Aceton angreifen, aber erst am der Leitringwicklung testen, da kommt eh wieder ein Zweisteger hin.
Mal sehen. Aceton flösst mir Angst ein #t, nicht dass es mir den Blank wegschmurgelt...:m


----------



## zandertex (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

alte ringe samt wicklung lassen sich am besten mit einem heißluftfön entfernen,so lange erhitzen bis der lack anfängt sich abzublättern,kurz drauf gibt die wicklung den geist auf.solange der blank noch heiß ist kann man die alten lackreste mit nem scharfen messer entfernen.vorsichtig im 90 grad winkel über die alten lackreste gehen.
das ist ein tip aus der praxis,funktioniert problemlos seit 20 jahren.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Klar möchte ich,dass die Rute funktioniert... Aber das wird sie schon... Auch wenn es meine erste Rute ist,meinten beide Händler,es sei keine große Sache... Klar sind die ersten Ringe schwer zu binden,weil es neu ist...waren meine ersten Schritte,meine ersten Worte und meine ersten angelversuche auch... Dann Messe ich 27 mal die ringabstande und Winkel 32mal am Tag den selben Ring...die Fragen kann ich erst stellen,wenn ich wenigstens einen blank in der Hand halte...und würde es mir um Weiß gehen,könnte ich diesen blank im house oft brunner für nur 25€ in der Farbe meiner Wahl lackieren! Dann müsste ich mir keinen für 144€ Kaufen,zähle 1x12€ Versand und 37€ für lack und Rücksendung...  Da es aber eine Rute wird,wodurch ich nur gucken will,ob ich wickeln kann,das Teil überhaupt zusammen kriege und es gut wird,brauche ich nicht 200€ für nen blank ausgeben...als fahranfanger holt man sich auch nicht gleich n Porsche... Man kann trotzdem drüber nachdenken,was für eine Farbe er haben sollte...

Ich werde schon noch Hilfe brauchen,denke zwar den Griff bekomme ich alleine hin,aber bei Ringen und wicklungen,werde ich schon noch Fragen haben... Und selbst wenn ich das alleine mache und es wird nix,werde ich daraus lernen...

Ich kann nicht fragen,was für ein Motor ins Auto soll,wenn keine Karosserie da ist... Ich werde letzt bei mehreren Händlern anrufen und mir meine Komponenten zusammenstellen lassen,da ich damit keinen Ärger habe...wäre ich im laden,würde ich meinen blank nehmen,alles 8Stunden ausprobieren und dann alles kaufen...da kann ich griffstücke und Endkappe aneinander halten und gucken ob es passt! Es gibt hier leider keinen laden und kennen tue ich hier niemanden,der privat rufen baut... Da ich zb. Einen doppelsteg will,kann ich nicht einfach n Ring bestellen,der von der Höhe her nicht passt...die Höhe ist aber nie angegeben...

8mm an der Spitze und 25mm als leitring ist ok,oder? So wollte der ebayhändler das machen... Oder würdet ihr andere Größen empfehlen?

Würde das am liebsten mit einem von euch zusammen machen,aber auch das geht leider nicht


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hier die Auflistung der einzelnen Baukomponenten:

*

Ringe: Fuji SIC 1-Steg Gr. 8-20 + 3-Steg Gr. 25 + Spitzenring MNST 8 (6 Stück + 1)

Duplon: 125 mm + 90 mm + 29 mm

Winding Check: Farbe: Gold* 3 Stück* Durchmesser: 15 mm + 2 x 14 mm

Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS 18 Gold

Garn: Farbe Schwarz (1 Spule)

Garn: Metallic Farbe Gold (für Metallic-Abschluss)

Lack: Flex Coat Bindungslack* 100 ml

Kleber: Araldite 2K Kleber* 100 ml.

Pinsel (1 Stück)

Endkappe: Passend zum Duplon (Wie auf Ihrem Foto)

Hakenöse: Farbe Gold

Portokosten

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Preis komplett: € 140,-


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also ich finde das etwas teuer... Wenn ich den fertigen Griff nehme, für 35€,kann ich das doch günstiger gestalten,oder?


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sorry wer zum Geier hat dir das Set zusammen gestellt? 

 6+1 als Ringsatz ist okey. Aber nen 3-Steg-Ring als Leitring? Und der Rest nen 1-Steg? Da hätte auch ein 1 Steg Leitring gereicht....

 Also eher 25 + 12 + 10 + 6 + 6 + 6 + TOP. Sollte eigentlich für den Blank reichen..... ein 18er DPS ist auch heftig.... 16 oder ein  17er wäre m.M  ausreichend. Ich verbaue gern den Fuji VSS + passendes Duplon Formteil.

 Mehr Pinsel, Mischbecher (alternativ gehen auch Einweg-Schnapsgläser), 2 Einwegspritzen. Die Spritzen da der Lack IMMER 50:50 gemischt werden muss. Pi mal Daumen is da nicht.....

 Ka was da bei dir 140€ kosten soll.... finde ich auf den ersten Blick teuer. Bei Garn usw. immer fixiertes nehmen und da reichen die die kleinsten Spulen mit 50m.


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

By the way.... dein Post #62 zeigt mir und den anderen leider, dass du wenig Vorkenntnisse hast (kein Thema jeder hat klein angefangen), du aber sehr wenig Einsichtig bist, was das Planen angeht....

 Dein Autovergleich hinkt gewaltig. Es baut keiner ein Auto als Prototypen ohne vorher zu wissen was alles wo rein kommt..... Bis das erste Modell steht ist alles x mal am PC durchgerechnet worden....nur mal so zum Nachdenken....

 Mach dir mal lieber 2 Listen... eine für die Teile nur für die Rute und eine für das Werkzeug dafür.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

FlexCoat 2 Komponenten-Lack
Bestell-Nr.: 114941
Verfügbarkeit: lieferbar 
Einzelpreis: € 16,99
Menge:*	
€ 3,99 




Gudebrod Bindegarn - Schwarz
Farbe: A, schwarz
Bestell-Nr.: 117160
Verfügbarkeit: lieferbar 
Einzelpreis: € 3,99
Menge:*	
€ 3,99 




Gudebrod Bindegarn - Gelb/Gold
Farbe: A, gelb/gold
Bestell-Nr.: 117165
Verfügbarkeit: lieferbar 
Einzelpreis: € 3,99
Menge:*	
€ 0,99 




Seymo Duplon Abschlussstück, kurz
Bestell-Nr.: 117215
Verfügbarkeit: lieferbar 
Einzelpreis: € 0,99
Menge:*	
€ 0,29 




Seymo Duplon Pfropfen
Bestell-Nr.: 117220
Verfügbarkeit: lieferbar 
Einzelpreis: € 0,29

Hier eine Liste von askari...es kommen noch 6€ Versandkosten dazu... 2I-mateKleber,goldene windingcheks,rollenhalter und die anderen zwei griffstücke hatten sie nicht..

Is das Garn in Stärke A ok?
Was meint ihr welche dicke meine windingcheks an der Rolle brauchen?
Geht auch 1k-lack? (kostet nur 3€)

Das mit dem ersten Ring hat mich auch gewundert...
Ich suche jeden Tag nach Komponenten,aber das ist nicht leicht,wenn man sich nicht auskennt.

Rollenhalter hat askari nur n sehr billigen,da möchte ich lieber 2-3€ draufpacken...
Mir würden dann noch fehlen:

3 windingcheks
1 doppelstegring
5 einstegringe
1 Spitzenring
2k-kleber (im baumarkt gucken will)
Hakenöse
1/2 Griff
Und rollenhalter

Spritzen für lack,hätte ich...Schnapsgläser auch (Kumpel Fragen)...das einzige wären wirklich Pinsel...

Wenn ich das jetzt öfter mache,hole ich mir für'n 30ger ne drehbank...

Diese Kombination habe ich zusammengestellt... Die davor war der Verkäufer der alpine white...Spritzen,Pinsel und mixbecher packt er gratis dazu,genau wie das hakenör... Aber das sind 5€...die gebe ich gerne aus,wenn ich statt 140 nur 80€ zahlen muss

Ich mache mir die ganze Zeit schon Gedanken über den kram...is aber ohne Vorkenntnisse nicht einfach... Und das mit dem rollenhalter,ist n guter Tipp... Aber jetzt wieder ne "dumme Frage" woher weiß ich,welches formteil passt?

Da ich meine Rute immer montiert beim Radfahren am Lenker halte,wäre ein doppelsteg nicht verkehrt... Bei askari gibt es sic-doppelstegringe...aber leider keine mit einem Steg (nur für matchruten) aber der Händler von meinem blank kann für 6€ einstegige dazupacken... Nicht gut,oder?

Ich schreibe morgen mal an tackle24 und warte mal ab,was da rauskommt...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Währen 2,3cm als erster Ring ok und 0,7mm an der Spitze?

Wenn ja,dann habe ich n "Set" gefunden... Kostet allerdings auch 30€ oder so... Sind aus Titan und sic... Ich hätte die Wahl zwischen 2,8mm oder 3mm tube 

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=6242 das soll mein rollenhalter werden...finde aber kein Anschlussduplon von 20mm ...Hilfe???

Windingcheks Kosten da auch nur 1,40€ oder so...also komme ich mit den Sachen und denen von askari günstiger weg...werde nachher mal alles genau ausrechnen...

Aber ich schätze mal für 50€ hab ich alles zusammen

Sind aber dann auch 120€ oder so,auf die ich insgesamt komme... Außer ich nehme die 6€ Ringe und den 3€ lack


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ihr Warenkorb enthält 14 Artikel
1 Stück Fuji Tight "V" Rollenhalter TVSTS 16-15.0

10,90 €
*
1 Stück Tackle24 Klapp-Einhängeöse - Gold

Farbe: Gold

1,80 €
*
1 Stück LAMAR ThreadMaster High Built / Dosierspritze 2x20ml

Gebinde: 40ml - 2x20ml

5,80 €
*
1 Stück RODDANCER 2K 15min. Ultimate-Expoxy-Optimum-Flow Kleber - 2x20ml

5,90 €
*
1 Stück Einweglackierpinsel-Kunsthaar

0,25 €
*
1 Stück Einweglackierpinsel-Naturhaar

0,25 €
*
1 Stück PacBay Bindegarn Metallic Stärke A 90m - Gold

Farbe: Gold

2,60 €
*
1 Stück PacBay Bindegarn NCP Stärke A - MIDNIGHT BLACK

Farbe: MIDNIGHT BLACK

2,40 €
*
1 Stück TAC Woven Carbon Tube für KDPS16 - Länge=45mm

Länge: 45mm

3,90 €
*
1 Stück TAC Woven Carbon Tube für KDPS16 - Länge=22mm

Länge: 22mm

3,50 €
*
1 Stück Fuji BLVLG Ringsatz - 6x / 25-08

Ausführung: 6x / 25-08

9,20 €
*
1 Stück TAC Aluminium Winding Check TWC1G Gold - ID=15mm

Größe: ID=15mm

1,80 €
*
2 Stück TAC Aluminium Winding Check TWC1G Gold - ID=14mm

Größe: ID=14mm

3,60 €
*
Weiter zur Bestellung

inkl. 19% USt.: 8,29 €
Gesamtsumme Brutto: 51,90 €

(tackle24)


So,hab da mal was vorbereitet und denke,ich habe jetzt alles...alles außer n Griff :'( darum die carbontubes...hätte aber lieber n Griff,wobei das Material auch egal ist,bei den Preisen... Is schon n Unterschied zu den 140€

Da kann ich mir noch Folie zum bedrucken kaufen... Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee mit dem Griff...

Sind 14mm cheks ok?
Mit wight abschlusskappen komme ich auch nicht zurecht! Hilfe?
Passt der rutenhalter mit irgendeinem Griff zusammen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

So, jetzt wird es doch noch interessant! 

Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu:

Warte erst mal, bis der Blank da ist. Bis dahin besorgst du dir ein wichtiges Werkzeug, das bis hierhin noch nicht genannt wurde: Eine Schieblehre, am besten gleich eine digitale. Und dann vermisst du den Blank in 10cm Abständen hinten und vorne an der Spitze nach ca. einem Zentimeter. Da du einen Splitgrip machen willst, ist das wichtig, um all die passenden Windingchecks und die korrekte Tube des Spitzenrings zu bestimmen. 

Ok, weiter: Fuji Sic sind teuer, die günstigeren Alconite oder die Tackle24 Slimsic sind auch klasse, da sparst du schon einiges!

30-8 ist ein altes, klassisches Beringungsschema. Bei einer Spinnrute würde ich klassisch wohl eher ein 25-20-16-12-10-8-7, Spitzenring 7 verbauen, wenn es klassisch sein soll. Oder aber ein 25-16-10-8-7-7-7, Spitze 7. Kleiner als 7 gehe ich persönlich bei mittleren Spinnruten nicht. Den Leitring würde ich als Zweibeiner nehmen (z.b. SlimSic T), die anderen als Einbeiner, für den Anfang mit normal hohem Steg.

A-Garn passt, warum sollte er unbedingt vorfixiert sein? Ich verarbeite fast immer unfixierten Garn. Wenn es nicht zu teuer werden soll, nimm einen stinknormalen DPS Rollenhalter. 18er ist ok, manche fischen sogar lieber einen 20er. manche wollen einen kleineren. Wichtig sind die Anschlussdurchmesser, um einen sauberen Übergang zum Vorgriff herzustellen. Bei einem 18er DPS wären das 24,5mm, 25 ist auch noch ok. Also den Vorgrip danach auswählen. 

Keinesfalls brauchst du 100ml Lack. Da kannst du wahrscheinlich 50 Ruten aufbauen, wenn es sein muss. Zum kleben empfehle ich dir den UHU Endfest aus dem Baumarkt, es geht zwar prinzipiell auch mit jedem 5min-Epoxid, aber da muss man schon sehr schnell sein. Lass die ganzen Carbontubes einfach weg und mach einen sauberen und schönen Aufbau!


----------



## Wallersen (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hallo,
ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir mal ne alte schrott Rute zu besorgen, in ihre Einzelteile zu zerlegen und diese wieder zusammen zu bauen, vielleicht mit nem neuen schönen griff oder sowas.
Dabei bekommst du schonmal ein Gespür dafür worauf es beim Rutenbau ankommt.

Zu deinen ausgewählten Komponenten:

Zum Einen scheint mit deine Auswahl sehr unvollständig und zum anderen nicht durchdacht.

Für deine erste Rute wirst du einiges mehr an Zubehör benötigen als düe die 2., 3. usw.
Ich vermisse zum Beispiel Lackschalen, Mischbecher, Pinselreiniger, Isoprpanol, Kreppband in verschiedenen Stärken usw in deiner Auflistung.
Ohne dieses Zeug wirst du es verdammt schwer haben anständig zu arbeiten.
Weiterhin kann ich nur jedem dazu raten sich eine Wickel bzw Lackierbank mit Antrieb zu basteln, das lässt sich schnell und kostenkünstig erledigen, erleichtert einem die Arbeiten enorm und sogt oftmals für bessere Ergebnisse beim Lackieren... . oder willst du über Stunden den Blak ständig hin und her drehen bis der Lack endlich einigermaßen trocken ist und das dann noch mehrfach wiederholen pro Rute ?

Zu deinem Rollenhalter, das Teil is Müll. Wie willst du den mit den Großen Aussparungen gescheißt auf die Rute kleben ohne dass überall Kleberreste dran kommen oder dir das Teil wegen zu wenig kleber nach ein paar Wochen wieder ab fällt, zumal du durch die Aussparungen nur eventuelle Unterfütterrungen siehst...
Nimm einen Fuji DPS Rollenhalter, da geht einfach in Sachen Funktion nichts dran vorbei.

Zu den Winding Checks oder Innenmaßen von Teilen im Allgemeinen.
Besorg dir als erstes mal den Blank welchen du aufbauen möchtest.
Dann überlegst du dir wie dein griff aussehen soll, wichtig ist hier dass du die genauen Maße (Länge) der Teile welche du verbauen möchtest kennst. Anhand dieser Maße kannst du dann am Klank die Stelle abmessen ab der z.B. Winding Check X sitzt und kannst den genauen Durchmesser des Blanks an dieser Stelle ermitteln, jetzt weißt du welchen Innendurchmesser dein Zierring oder whatever braucht.
Übrigends sollten Winding Checks nicht zu straff sitzen da sonst unter Last Bruchgefah an der Stelle besteht, also lieber 0,5mm größer wählen, mit etwas Garn und Lack davor sieht man den Spalt eh nicht mehr.

Beim Griff würde ich auch Abstand von Carbonhülsen usw nehmen, Duplon oder Kork sind Mittel der Wahl wenn die Rute zum Angeln dienen soll und nicht als Show Objekt.
Ne Custom Harley sieht auch toll aus aber fahr auf so ner Kiste mal mehr als 50km ..da vergeht dir die Lust ganz schnell.

Dann die Ringe, einer der Wichtigsten Abspekte an einer Rute, hier kann man viel falsch aber auch viel richtig machen.
Mit einer beschissenen Beringung is der tollste blank für die Katz, während man selbst aus preiswerten Stangenruten Blanks mit ner besseren Beringung oft noch einiges rausholen kann.
Hier wirst du nicht drum herum kommen dich intensich üver die verschiedenen Beringungskonzepte zu informieren und dich schließlich für eines welches dir passend erscheint zu entscheiden.
Auf eine hohe Anzahl von Ringen kommst du mit dem Fuji KR Konzept, von der Umsetzung her is das allerding deutlich anspruchsvoller als z.b. eine klassische Beringung....

An ndeiner Stelle würde ich mich erstmal intensiv bei Yt und im Rutenbauforum informieren bevor ich irgendwas kaufe.
Für das erste Projekt würde ich nur billigstes Zeug verwenden, im Idealfall eine alte Schrott rute aus dem Keller um daran zu üben.
Außerdem würde ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr in das Equipment stecken und dafür meinetwegen nen Monat länger spaaren als überhastet mit billigsten Mittel ne halbews brauchbare Rute hin zu pfuschen, damit wirste nicht glücklich werden.
Jetzt ists eh bald erst mal winter, dann haste alle Zeit der Welt dir ein schönes Stöckchen zu bauen.

Und ich kann nur nochmal betonen, eine Rute die Toll aussieht muss noch lange nicht zum Angeln taugen.
Wenn die Funktionalität gegeben ist kann man am design rumspielen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir mal ne alte schrott Rute zu besorgen, in ihre Einzelteile zu zerlegen und diese wieder zusammen zu bauen, vielleicht mit nem neuen schönen griff oder sowas.
> Dabei bekommst du schonmal ein Gespür dafür worauf es beim Rutenbau ankommt.
> 
> ...




Jepp, kann man so stehen lassen!
#6

Aber die erste Rute KANN toll werden, mit Ruhe und Planung auf jeden Fall. Nur die billigsten Teile würde ich auch nicht verwenden, denn dann sinkt die Motivation gegebenenfalls gewaltig. Ob man dann mit den Aluoxidringen für 90 Cent das Stück überhaupt fischen will, wenn jede x-beliebige Stangenrute schon Sic-Standard hat?

Also bisschen was darf man sich schon vornehmen. Es geht auch erstklassig, ohne gleich ein Vermögen auszugeben.


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Moinsen,

 ich hab an meinen SS3 Ruten 6er SlimSics genommen. Angel damit aber auch nicht hardcore im Winter bei Eis usw. 7er gehen daher def. auch. 

 Was ja schon erwähnt wurde..... wichtig wäre mir def. eine Wickelbank und ein Trockenmotor damit ich das ganze nicht selber drehen muss. Inzwischen habe ich 2 Motoren, sodass ich 2 geteilte Ruten in einem durchgang lackiere.... und ich lackiere die Rute natürlich wenn sich der Motor dreht. Viel bequemer.....


 Hier mal meine Liste der Hardware fürs Basteln:

 - Rutenbindestation
 - Trockenvorichtung
 - Kreppband
 - Maskierband in 3mm zum Ringe ankleben bevor man die wickelt
 - Skalpel
 - Feuerzeug (damit geht man später in die nähe der Wicklungen und heizt die feinen Luftblasen aus dem Lack)
 - Pinsel (am besten so ein  10er - 20er pack von Tackle24)
 - Mischschälchen
 - Einwegspritzen für den Lack
 - Isopropanol 99% (Ebay)
 - Schieblehre
 - Schleifpapier
 - Küchenkrepp zum Sauberwischen
 - Heissklebepistole ggf für die Abschlusskappe
 - Großen sauberen Schreibtisch + gescheite Ausleuchtung !

 Gerade weil du schon viel bestellen willst, würde ich bei der Rute warten bis der Blank da ist, alles im Kopf planen.... vermessen und dann die Teile bei Tackle24 bestellen. Windingchecks sind Cent Artikel, da nimmt man meit immer 1-2 andere Größen mehr...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

+ eine Feile oder Schleifmaschine zum Anschleifen der Ringfüsse nicht vergessen! Beim SlimSic T ist man ne Weile beschäftigt...:m


----------



## Wogner Sepp (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ob man dann mit den Aluoxidringen für 90 Cent das Stück überhaupt fischen will, wenn jede x-beliebige Stangenrute schon Sic-Standard hat?



Aluoxid ist nicht gleich Aluoxid, genau so wenig wie Sic.

Jeder meint SIC wäre der Shit, weil seit Jahren im Blinker rumgeschwafelt wird, dass ne Rute die haben muss.
Nur blöd, dass die meisten mid range Ruten , falls Fuji, Alconites drauf haben, welche aus Aluoxid sind.
Es gibt gute Aluoxidringe und gute SICringe, genau so wie schlechte.


----------



## Wallersen (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Natürlich kann die erste Rute toll werden, das setzt allerdings eine sorgfältige Informations und Planungs Phase vorraus, welche hier offensichtlich noch lange nicht abgeschlossen ist.

Selber habe ich auch direkt mit nem SS2 b Blank angefangen und kann nicht behaupten dass da was schief gelaufen ist, allerdings hatte ich vorher zumindest mal 3 ringe an ner uralt rute angewickelt und lackiert zum üben .. und diese erste Übung war eine echte Katastrophe, damit hätte ich dent euren Blank garantiert versaut.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wie versaut?

Runter damit und neu.
Man kann nix irreparabel versaun.

Nur beim Wicklungen runterschneiden ist Vorsicht geboten, wie auch beim RHentfernen.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sooo,das mit dem blank vermessen,ist eine gute Idee,allerdings weiß ich nicht was so eine schieblehre kostet!

Der eine sagt 16er rollenhalter,der andere 18er... Den,den ich ausgesucht hatte,gibt es noch in 17,war mir so...

Krebband habe ich zu Hause (braucht man als tattoowierer im Haus)und ich drehe meinen ersten blank gerne per Hand... 5minutenlack is mir zu schnell! Zum mischen von leim kann ich doch Schnapsgläser nehmen...Pinsel hatte ich mit im Warenkorb,wusste nur nicht welche...feuerzeug habe ich da... Einen heisklebestik tut es da auch,da brauch ich mir für eine einmalige Sache keine kaufen!ne gute leuchte habe ich auch...zewa is auch am Start... Und spritzen sind auch da...und wenn ich mit meinen 40ml 40ruten basteln kann,ist das doch ok...

was fehlt,wäre ein scalpel,schleifpapier,schieblehre und eine Lösung (nagellackentferner oder isopropanol) und Pinsel!

Und was Ringe angeht,da werde ich die für 9€ tatsächlich nehmen...habe ich zwar keinen doppelsteg aber solle er abfallen,selbst ist der Mann 

Wie ihr seht,fehlt nicht viel...

Nochmal zum Thema Ringe... Es steht nirgendwo wie hoch die Teile sind und beim spitzenring stehen bei tackle24 nur die tubegrößen...nicht der Durchmesser der Ringe! Und ich weiß nicht,warum ich 20-30€ ausgeben soll...als Kind taten es ruten vom baumarkt,die 6,96€ gekostet haben...die haben sicher auch keine tollen Ringe und es ist nie was passiert...also ich denke die 9€ Ringe sind ok,für die erste Rute...mit beratungsresistents hat das nichts zu tun! Ich möchte es halt so günstig wie möglich machen...viel fischen werde ich die Rute nicht,da sie echt nur zum testen ist,ob ich sie aufbauen kann



Ich kann hier leider nicht ins detail gehen, dafür habt ihr zu viel geschrieben... Aber ich werde diesen oder ein vss rollenhalter nehmen...warum? Ganz einfach...da stehen die anschlussmaßeund das ist einfacher...

Und einen Griff möchte ich ja haben,Statt die carbontubes,aber irgendwie sind die alle zu dick oder passen nicht auf meinen blank mit einer 10mm Bohrung.

Ich habe mir überlegt,nicht viel mehr als 100€ auszugeben für die ganze Rute und ich denke,das ist bei tackle24 auch machbar....140€ nur für Komponenten is mir da echt zu viel,falls wirklich etwas schief geht.

Meine Liste war auch nur da,um Preise zu erfahren und um zu sehen mit was ich ca rechnen muss darum zb.die tubes,da sie genau so teuer sind wie ein griffstück! Und wenn mein blank am Griff einen Durchmesser von 15mm hat,sind die windingcheks in 14mm nicht zu eng. Aber nächste Woche kommt der blank und dann kann ich das ja alles genau abmessen.

Die Idee mit den 7-7-7mm Ringen am Ende,gefällt mir recht gut und wenn ich meine Mail an tackle24 geschrieben habe,werde ich das da mit einbringen


----------



## siloaffe (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wäre mir neu das bei tackle24 die spitzenringe nicht bemaast sind. Die ich bis heute da bestellt habe waren alle bemaast und das waren nicht wenige. 
Guck noch mal genauer hin


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@ Pwacemaker1: Ich lese diesen Thread echt gerne, jedoch sehe ich das wie die anderen hier, nen bischen Beratungsresitent scheinst du doch zu sein.

Ich hätte mir auch erstmal ne alte Rute geschnappt und die neu aufgebaut, oder nen günstigen Bausatz, um zu sehen, ob mir das überhaupt liegt. Baue selber Kunstköder und habe mit dem billigsten Kram erstmal angefangen und habe mittlerweile hochwertigeres Material/Werkzeug.

Da du ja Tätowierer ( ja so schreibt man das tatsächlich laut Duden ) bist, würden mich auch mal Werke von dir Interessieren, gerne per PN. 

Da hast du doch auch nicht direkt an anderen Menschen losgelegt, sondern höchstens an dir selber, oder???

Gruß Alex


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Siloaffe,ich sehe nur die mobilversion


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Und tattoos sind was ganz anderes!!!


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Und tattoos sind was ganz anderes!!!



Das ist ja auch Ansichtsache, ich mein gut, die Rute, die du versaust, kannst du wegschmeissen, bei Tattoo´s sieht das schon anders aus.

Ein guter Kollege, hat für sich das Tätowieren entdeckt. Hat erst bei sich angefangen. Dann durch Zufall direkt in nem Laden die Möglichkeit zu bekommen zu tätowieren.

Er konnte absolut nicht zeichnen, hat mich aber trotzdem tätowiert und ich bin schon zufrieden, wenn das jemand sieht, würde der auch nicht denken, dass der vor einem Jahr, das erstemal ne Nadel in die Hand genommen hat, er ist aber auch nicht Beratungsresistent.

Möchte dir auch nicht ans Bein pinkeln, denke alle anderen im Thread wollen dir auch nur helfen.

P.S: Über ne PN würde ich mich trotzdem freuen.


----------



## siloaffe (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Siloaffe,ich sehe nur die mobilversion




Dann stells halt auf Desktopansicht um|uhoh:


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Soiloaffe,dann brauche ich noch länger,da ich nur ne 64kb Leitung habe...aber mach das vielleicht später über Handy am pc...is zwar nicht schneller...aber angenehmer...konnte auch nicht wissen,dass ich bei der mobilversion nur die Hälfte lesen kann...


Ich nehme die Hilfe ja auch an... Sonst würde ich hier ja gar nicht nach Hilfe Fragen...

Die Rute steht während den nächsten Saisons eh nur rum... Wenn ich sie wegwerfe,ist das auch kein Verlust...vielleicht. Wird die Rute auch richtig toll... 

Wenn ich n baukasten nehme,lerne ich auch nicht selber ne Rute zusammen zu bauen... 

Ich möchte mir ne Rute von 300-500€ bauen... Da möchte ich schon wissen,was wie passt...ich möchte lernen und nicht alles zugeschickt bekommen...das wäre zu leicht!

Ich gieße selber Gummifische... Habe auch keine Ahnung gehabt und gelernt...hier ist auch n threat von mir...da hatte ich eine gussform...nach drei monaten (wenn überhaupt) war ich so weit und habe selber einen gufi entwickelt... Vorher nur kopiert...jetzt habe ich einen gufi,den sonst niemand auf der Welt hat!

Mit der Rute ist es auch so,die hat dann auch niemand auf der Welt...entweder klappt es,oder nicht...das macht mich stolz,selber was zu bauen...

Wenn die 9€ Ringe sch...e sind,weiß ich dass ich sie nicht wieder nehme... Aber es ist kein Verlust und ich habe Erfahrungen gewonnen... Ich würde es auch ohne Hilfe schaffen...dauert nur länger und kostet mich dann eben 3-5 blanks...

Ich könnte auch die Ringe für 6€ von meinem ebayhändler nehmen...aber ich denke mal die aus dem Fachhandel sind da schon besser...  Werde ja eh noch mit tackle24 schreiben und telen... Solange die Ringe bei dem drill nicht brechen,is doch alles ok... Kommt eh erstmal Zuhause ein belastungstest...


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Beratungsrestinz hat einen neuen Namen...

Schade eigentlich.

P.S. Du sprichts davon dir ne 300 - 500 Euro Rute zu bauen, redest aber davon die Komponenten von 140 Euro sind dir zu teuer, möchtest aber nicht bei null anfangen, hast nur ne 64kb Leitung. Bist du dir sicher das du Tätowierer bist, oder hast du mal jemanden tätowiert?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

ENTHÄLT 7 ARTIKEL
ARTIKEL			MENGE	PREIS

PacBay MINIMA-T Chrome/TiGold - XT3NG30
• ArtikelNr.: 102743_8
• Stückpreis: 4,90 €
entfernen
Größe: 30 / ID=28,3mm
 Stück	
4,90 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG16
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_6
• Stückpreis: 2,70 €
entfernen
Größe: 16 / ID=13,4mm
 Stück	
2,70 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG10
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_4
• Stückpreis: 1,80 €
entfernen
Größe: 10 / ID= 8,9mm.     2x
 Stück	
3,60 €

PacBay MINIMA-P XP3NT08-7.0 Tube=2,8mm
• ArtikelNr.: 102735_14
• Stückpreis: 3,50 €
entfernen
Größe: 08 / 7.0-Tube-ø=2,8mm
 Stück	
3,50 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG08
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_3
• Stückpreis: 1,70 €          2x
entfernen
Größe: 08 / ID= 7,4mm
 Stück	
3,40 €

Was haltet ihr davon? Sehr leichte Ringe...außerdem in Gold/chrome


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Zum wegwerfen,ist es mir zu teuer,ja... Nee,ich tätowiere hamster...was für ne Frage,....

Immernoch....ich habe nur ein Handy womit ich ins Netz kann!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bist Du Angler oder warst Du mal angeln?


----------



## shafty262 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Zum wegwerfen,ist es mir zu teuer,ja... Nee,ich tätowiere hamster...was für ne Frage,....
> 
> Immernoch....ich habe nur ein Handy womit ich ins Netz kann!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bist Du Angler oder warst Du mal angeln?


[emoji1] [emoji1]  is ja schlimmer wie mit nem alten 56k bei dir wa.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Passt schon. Aber für mich gehört nach einem 7er Spitzenring ein 7er Einsteg, kein 8er.


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

... na ich glaub nicht das ein Tatovierer seine Tinte zum Gufi färben verwenden würde.
Damit verdient er ja sein Kapital.
Das sieht mir eher nach etwas anderem aus.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Kohlmeise, es gibt noch ein7,4mm dann nehme ich den... Is der 2stegring ok?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Es war nur eine Frage,weil ich keine weiße Farbe hatte und abgelaufene tattoofarbe am Start hatte,die ich zum stechen nicht verwenden darf...mein Gott...außerdem kommt es auf 5tropfen auch nicht an,da Tattoo und gufifarbe das selbe kostet

Ja,ich habe nur 56k...da ich nur mit Handy Online kann


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert,habe ich meine Liste nochmal verfeinert




ARTIKEL			MENGE	PREIS

PacBay MINIMA-T Chrome/TiGold - XT3NG30
• ArtikelNr.: 102743_8
• Stückpreis: 4,90 €
entfernen
Größe: 30 / ID=28,3mm
 Stück	
4,90 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG16
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_6
• Stückpreis: 2,70 €
entfernen
Größe: 16 / ID=13,4mm
 Stück	
2,70 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG10
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_4
• Stückpreis: 1,80 €
entfernen
Größe: 10 / ID= 8,9mm
 Stück	
3,60 €

PacBay MINIMA-P XP3NT08-7.0 Tube=2,8mm
• ArtikelNr.: 102735_14
• Stückpreis: 3,50 €
entfernen
Größe: 08 / 7.0-Tube-ø=2,8mm
 Stück	
3,50 €

PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG08
• ArtikelNr.: 102741_3
• Stückpreis: 1,70 €
entfernen
Größe: 08 / ID= 7,4mm
 Stück	
3,40 €

Fuji Tight "V" Rollenhalter TVSTS 16-15.0
• ArtikelNr.: 104106
• Stückpreis: 10,90 €
entfernen
 Stück	
10,90 €

Kork Tapered End Cone TECC001 1AAA - D=22mm / L=25mm
• ArtikelNr.: 103151
• Stückpreis: 3,50 €
entfernen
 Stück	
3,50 €

Kork Shaped Grip 1AAA L=70mm / D1=23mm / D2=15mm / ID=10mm
• ArtikelNr.: 103311
• Stückpreis: 3,90 €
entfernen
 Stück	
3,90 €

PacBay Bindegarn NCP Stärke A - MIDNIGHT BLACK
• ArtikelNr.: 102690_28
• Stückpreis: 2,40 €
entfernen
Farbe: MIDNIGHT BLACK
 Stück	
2,40 €

FishHawk Bindegarn Kaleidoscope Stärke 90m GLD - Gold
• ArtikelNr.: 102973_1
• Stückpreis: 4,50 €
entfernen
Farbe: GLD - Gold
 Stück	
4,50 €

TAC Aluminium Winding Check TWC1G Gold - ID=15mm
• ArtikelNr.: 102576_8
• Stückpreis: 1,80 €
entfernen
Größe: ID=15mm
 Stück	
1,80 €

TAC Aluminium Winding Check TWC1G Gold - ID=14mm
• ArtikelNr.: 102576_7
• Stückpreis: 1,80 €
entfernen
Größe: ID=14mm
 Stück	
1,80 €

LAMAR ThreadMaster High Built / Dosierspritze 2x20ml
• ArtikelNr.: 102425_2
• Stückpreis: 5,80 €
• Grundpreis: 14,50 € pro 100 ml
entfernen
Gebinde: 40ml - 2x20ml
 Stück	
5,80 €

RODDANCER 2K Ultimate-Expoxy-Optimum-Flow Kleber - 2x20ml
• ArtikelNr.: 104004
• Stückpreis: 5,90 €
• Grundpreis: 14,75 € pro 100 ml
entfernen
 Stück	
5,90 €

Einweglackierpinsel-Naturhaar - Feine Ausführung
• ArtikelNr.: 102794
• Stückpreis: 0,18 €
entfernen
 Stück	
1,80 €

Bel Inc. Inkjet Waterslide Decal Folie
• ArtikelNr.: 104215
• Stückpreis: 2,30 €
entfernen
 Stück	
2,30 €
Gesamtsumme:	62,70 €
inkl. 19% USt.:	10,01 €
Weiter zur Bestellung

Habe doch 2x 7,4mm vor der Spitze...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Könnten wir jetzt zurück zum Thema kommen,weder über meine internetgeschwindigkeit,noch übers tattoon sprechen? 

Mir war so,als ginge es darum einen blank zu verunstalten..

.wenn ich das so bestelle,habe ich meine 100€ erreicht...muss nur den kork in meine dicke pfeilen...

Ich finde diese aussparung für den Raum total interessant...

Komischerweise fehlt das korkendstück im Warenkorb... Naja...

Muss eine abschlusskappe genau so dick sein.wie das letzte korkstuck?


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Nein können wir nicht....

 ich weiss bis heute nicht welchen Blank du nun aufbauen willst. Und bis heute weiss ich nicht, was dein Budget dafür ist....

 Ich weiss nur, dass du kreuz und quer einzelne Bauteile in den Warenkorb wirfst und uns fragst ob die Okey ist....


----------



## donak (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Mir war so,als ginge es darum einen blank zu verunstalten..



Mir auch.

Bin aber auf dein Werk gespannt und warte bis du Bilder davon zeigst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



donak schrieb:


> Mir auch.




Ohhhh, der ging aber voll auf die 12...:q


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Vor geraumer Zeit schrieb mal jemand zum Te
" bleib bei Deiner Bambusrute mit Monoschnur und Korkpose "
Oder so ähnlich . Na ich weis nicht...


----------



## Wallersen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich kann dir nur wiederholt von dem Rollenhalter abraten.
Konstruktionsbedingt ist das mit Abstand der am beschissenste zu montierende Rollenhalter überhaupt, da is das Versauen des kompletten Rollenhalters mit Kleber schon vorprogrammiert.

Falls du dieses Miststück dennoch unbedingt verwenden willst solltest du dir absolut sicher sein dass er ohne Unterfütterrung absolut genau am blank aufliegt.
Wenn du utnerfütterst versauste die Optik komplett, wenn das nicht schon das ganze klebergeschmiede macht und wenn du zu viel spiel hast wird dir das Teil ab fallen.
Zumal er nicht grade stabil und langlebig wirkt, reines optik gimmik ohne jeglichen praktischen Nutzen.

Ansonsten kannst du nahezu alles von dir genannte an einen blank kleben.
Wenn die Rute fertig ist wirst du schon sehen was beim nächsten Projekt zu verbessern ist.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Bilder kann ich mit meiner 56kb-Leitung wohl kaum mit meinem Handy hochladen...(vor allem nicht von tattoos)

Ich dachte,der rollenhalter ist besser,da er ja extra eine "aussparung" für den Daumen hat und das vielleicht bequemer ist... Hmmm...mal sehen,wie ich das mache...fand ihn halt recht interessant, deswegen und dachte es bringt was...

Mein Budget liegt um die 100€ für die komplette rute... 40€ kostet der blank... 100€ wegzuwerfen is nicht ganz so schlimm wie 3-500€

@Fr33...den blank hat Siloaffe doch hier gepostet


----------



## Kouta (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Die " Aussparung" von deinem rollenhalter ist dazu da, um deinen Daumen direkt auf den blank zu legen .
der rollenhalter muss perfekt auf dem blank sitzen ansonsten bekommst du probleme wie ein vorposter es schon schrieb...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok,dann werde ich wohl doch zu nem fertiggriff greifen,Der den ich hier mal gezeigt habe... Hat n 15mm id und mein blank hat 15cm...zur Not etwas krepp... Aber Kleber muss ja auch noch dazwischen... Kp,ob ich ihn unterfüttern muss...aber denke schon...


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe bisher IMMER 1mm Spiel gehabt und zur Not den Griff unterwickelt (Krepp). Mit Kleber gleitet der Griff zwar etwas - aber lass mal beim Aufbohren vom Händler ne minimale Abweichung sein.... dann schiebst du da gar nix drüber. 

 Aber lieber etwas Spiel mit einplanen. Durch den Kleber und drehen beim aufziehen wird das schon. Man versucht eh VOR dem Kleben, ob die Teile passen.....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Kann man duplon auch Pfeilen und den Durchmesser ändern? Ich finde nur wenig endstucke mit 15mm und noch weniger mit 13-14mm für die griffe am rollenhalter


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=26826

Was haltet ihr davon? Ja,ich weiss,er muss genau passen...aber wenn ich nur das untere Teil des blanks mit Kleber vollschmiere,dürfte es doch klappen,ohne alles zu verschmieren...am Rand des lochs etwas lack und gut... Gute Idee?


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Nimm dieses Krümmelkork Teil nicht! Machste dich nur unglücklich mit. Mach lieber nen Duplon Split Griff und lass erstmal sowas. Ein guter verklebter Griff (egal ob Kork oder Duplon) leitet jeden Biss super weiter. Brauchste nix mit Ausparungen zu kaufen....

 Zu deiner Frage ... klar kann man Duplon und Kork aufbohren. Man kann es auch schleifen usw. Bei längen Stücken (hinterer Griff) verwende ich aber schon bereits konische Stücke (halt eine nummer größer im Innendurchmesser) und unterfütter die halt vorm verkleben.

 Nochmals mein Tipp: Melde dich im Rutenbauforum an und schau wem aus deiner Ecke du mal über die Schulter gucken kannst....

 2. Tipp

 Laptop und WLan besorgen.... mit dem Handy ist das doch murks!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also bei meiner bushwacker habe ich den Zeigefinger meinstens auf dem blank...MIR hilft das! Aber ok,hab etwas schickeres entdeckt...da kann ich wieder den Finger auf den blank legen...

Fr33...Du wirst lachen,ich habe seit 2Jahren einen 6core mit 8gb RAM... Mein Problem: ich bekomme hier in der Straße kein internet...

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=58870


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich weiß nicht,ob es bei euch eine Suche gibt bei house oft brunner...bei mir nicht... Ich erkläre es jetzt von hinten angefangen:

Eggy , Typ: F 3
Tulpe
IPS-SKSS , Grösse: 16
matagi: lPSF-1 Duplon

So,dass ist erstmal der Griff und der rollenhalter...das steht fest...oder gibt es Nachteile bei den ips im Gegensatz zu den vvs?

Ich persönlich finde gut,dass das gewinde hier hinten sitzt...finde den Preis echt hart,für so'n bisschen duplon,aber ok...soll ja gefallen...muss wohl doch Aus 2 Shops bestellen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Zum letzten Mal: Verbau einfach einen DPS oder sowas. Es ist deine erste Rute! Schon so wirst du den Kleber an Stellen wieder finden, wo er nicht hin soll. 
Erst mal lernen!
:m


----------



## Kouta (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Kurz OT 

Magdeburg ist doch vom Netz her recht gut ausgebaut. Von LTE  über telefonanbieter bis zu kabelanbieter. Wenn du kabelfernsehen empfangen kannst, dann ost da auch ne Leitung drin. Nächste option ist Internet über Satellit. 

Kann Kohlmeise nur zustimmen.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hier nochmal... gerade die Sache mit dem Griff....


Ich würde bei der ersten Rute nen Split Grip aus Duplon verbauen. Und das am besten mit fertigen Teilen! Sprich nen Standart Rollenhalter in 17er Größe. Dann nen kurzen Duplon Foregrip.... paar cm Duplon als Abschluss vom Rollenhalter  und dann halt der Abschlussgriff  auf Duplon. brauchst halt 3 versch. Winding Checks .... aber da spartst du dir das aufbohren etc. von langen Duplonteilen. Denn ich finde ein langer Reargrip ist zwar toll, dann darf der aber nicht wie ein Rohr aussehen, sondern sollte ne Kontur etc. drinnen haben. Und das runter zu schleifen bedarf halt wieder equipment.... 


Die Übergänge von Duplon/ Kork zu den WindindChecks musst du auch schleifen. Darüber hast du dir auch noch keinen Kopf gemacht..... per hand wird das schief.... geht am besten mit ner ner Art Drechselbank oder ner Bohrmaschine


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=58870

Das soll mein Griff werden...nicht das korkding

Und meint ihr ich bin doof? Ich kriege auch kein kabeltv also kein Internet... Das is aber nicht das Thema und wenn ich schon sage, ich kriege es nicht,könnte es zufällig stimmen!


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Du weisst schon dass der Preis NUR das Duplon und nicht der Rollenhalter ist? 
Zumal das ein PASFORMTEIL für einen IPS16 Rollenhalter ist? Das ist ein ganz dünner - kleiner Rollenhalter. Das DuplonTeil passt nicht an andere Rollenhalter....




Innen-Ø = 15,0mm 
Aussen-Ø = 18,0mm   
Gewicht = 16g 
Länge = 107mm


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ja,das is mir bewusst ich finde den gut...

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=58445

Den hab ich mir dazu ausgesucht...schön schlank und guter Griff...


----------



## siloaffe (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Kinners wat regt ihr euch denn so uff? 

Was soll denn passieren? 

Das schimmste was passieren kann ist er versaut den stochk und hat sein geld verbrannt..... 

Ihr tut ja fast so als ginge es um eure Kohle!

Evtl hat er ja auch ein echtes Händchen dafür und bekommt es gleich gut hin. Das wird er nur dann sehen wenn er se versucht und wenns schief geht erinnert er sich an euch wenns aber klappt krigt ihr nen Stinkefinger


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Siloaffe 

Die meinen es doch nur gut und wollen helfen...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

, Länge: 4.6 cm	1	4.50 Euro	4.50 Euro*
Eggy , Typ: F 3 , Bohrung: 12.7 mm , Gewicht: 7.5 gr.	1	2.00 Euro	2.00 Euro*
Matagi: IPSF-1 Duplon , Bezeichn.: IPSF , Länge: 10.6 cm	1	9.50 Euro	9.50 Euro*
Süßwasserfische , Motiv: Zander , Länge: 3.5 cm	1	2.95 Euro	2.95 Euro*
Wayland: PVC Button , Aussendurchm.: 18.5 mm , Stopfen: 13.5 mm	1	1.25 Euro	1.25 Euro*
Pacific Bay: Hakenöse Single Foot , Bezeichn.: Single Foot , Farbe: Schwarz	1	0.65 Euro	0.65 Euro*
Pro Wrap Metallic D - 90 m Spule , Bezeichn.: P.W. - D , Farbe: Goldenrod	1	4.00 Euro	4.00 Euro*
Gesamtpreis incl. 19% Mwst

37.65 Euro

Nicht nur im Korb,sondern bestellt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Bei HOB?
Hoffentlich hast´e ein paar Monate Zeit...:m


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Warum ein paar Monate?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Manchmal muss er wohl erst in Japan nachordern. Keine Verarsche. #d

Empfiehlt sich jedenfalls, dort anzurufen und sich nach Vorrätigkeit kundig zu machen, bevor man bestellt.

Steht alles auch im Rutenbauforum


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Jo bei HOB ist anrufen und vorher abklären fast schon Pflicht.....

 Ich bestell eig nur bei TACKLE24 oder CWM Rutenbau....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Klasse,das sagt ihr mir jetzt...nun is zu spät...tackle24 hat meinen Griff nicht...wollte unbedingt so ein eiförmiges Ende...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

*Nr.*	Artikel	Preis	Menge	**Gesamt	*
**			**

*B-EVAFBL	EVA Butt Cap	2,50	2,50	*
**			**

*DVSS17V	Duplon f. VSS 17	4,90	4,90	*
**			**

*85-26117	Fuji VSS SD	8,50	8,50	*
**			**

*21/55-14	Duplon 55mm	2,50	2,50	*
**			**

*CHWC-G15.0	Winding Check Alu	2,00	2,00	*
**			**

*CHWC-G14.0	Winding Check Alu	2,00	2,00	*
**			**

*CHWC-G13.0	Winding Check Alu	2,00	2,00	*
**			**

*RNS-D-862	Pro Wrap size D 100 yards	2,95	2,95	*
**			**

*87-83000	Mischbecher	1,50	1,50	*
**			**

*426/3	Einhängeöse Klapp	1,90	1,90	*
**			**

*336	CMW Kleber	1,00	1,00	*
**			**

*87-50381	Rutenbaulack in Spritzen	4,95	4,95	*
**			**

Ich hab Kp,ob ihr da durchsteigt...ich dürfte jetzt alles haben außer Ringe und Garn in Gold...dann noch etwas schnickschnack... Folie zum beschriften zb...

Is der Kleber der aufschäumt gut? 13€ Gut investiert,oder für'n Ars...?

Wenn ich dann nicht 100% gerade aufbohren,könnte er helfen?!

*73-00 6400	Rutenbaukleber Aufschäumend	12,50	12,50	

Bin auf jeden Fall viiiiieeel günstiger dabei,als bei HOB...

Den rollenhalter werde ich einfach umdrehen,so,dass das gewinde unten ist...bei meiner Rute zeigt es auch nach oben,was ich richtig AA finde...ich habe immer das gewinde in der Hand... Das werde ich nicht haben,wenn ich es baue,wie ich vorhabe...durfte ja nicht schlimm sein,wenn ich ihn drehe...


----------



## siloaffe (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Fürn Duplon ist der Schaumkleber ok für den Rollenhalter solltest du ihn nicht nehmen.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Garn in Gold? Du meinst Metallic-Garn?? Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du damit die Ringe antüdeln willst... In der Regel ist das ausschließlich für Zierwicklungen.

Was den Schaumkleber angeht... Keine Ahnung, was in der Branche genau unter "Rutenbaukleber" verstanden wird, aber wenn es das ist, was ich vermute, halte ich an der Stelle nicht viel davon.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ein Einkomponentenkleber auf Polyurethanbasis ("PU-Leim") ist. Der schäumt stark auf und wird sehr hart und spröde. 2-K-Epoxy behält einen Rest Elastizität und bleibt halt "glatt".
Einen Griff, den ich damit (http://www.feines-werkzeug.de/produ...pr94EUhgNLCQKeJRZEG37DhLzzJj4kY_8WxoCb93w_wcB) provisorisch geflickt hatte, hielt nicht lang und sah auch nicht "schön" aus... Es quoll auch aus allen Ecken heraus, trotz sparsamer Anwendung.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mein erster Versuch mit PU hatte auch nicht sonderlich gut geklappt..... inzwischen klebe ich mit dem RodPro GelKleber Griffe usw...


Ist halt ein 2K Gel . aber lässt sich gut verarbeiten.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok,dann lasse ich den Kleber weg und nehme nur den Rest...habe es bestellt, und zahle es später... HOB Sage ich dann die Bestellung ganz ab und bestell nochmal bei tackle24 Ringe und so...

2I-mateKleber brauche ich dann ja auch noch... Dachte halt,es stimmt,was dransteht...alles nur damit man kauft...Naja


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Man kann auch ohne Probleme den 2k-Rutenlack als Kleber für Griff und RH verwenden.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Nun is zu spät...habe mir Kleber mitbestellt... 2k

Kann ich den rutenhalter denn einfach drehen?

Dürfte ja kein Problem werden,oder?


----------



## silversurfer81 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mit Metallicgarn kannst du ohne Probleme Ringe anwickeln. Das hält. Nur warum hast du Stärke "D" genommen? "A" hätte locker gereicht. Das "D" nehme ich für schwerste Anwendungen, bzw wenn die Ringe unterwickelt sind. 
Griffe und RH klebe ich mit Uhu Endfest 300

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Warum er es genommen hat? Weil er nicht gefragt hatte 


Nix für ungut - den konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen. Stärke A ist absolut ausreichend.... D ist halt schon heftig. Bevor ein Ringfuß ausreisst, knackt meistens die Rute....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wollte a haben...hatten die aber nicht in schwarz... Ich möchte die Ringe nicht mit Gold wickeln... Wenn die Ringe schon Gold/chrom sind,die Rolle Schwarz/Gold und die windingcheks Gold,is das glaube ich genug Gold... Die einhängeöse ist auch Gold und die wollte ich auch mit Gold wickeln... Die Ringe noch Gold zu wickeln is wohl etwas viel Gold...bestelle mir dann nochmal schwarz in A


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Mit Metallicgarn kannst du ohne Probleme Ringe anwickeln. Das hält. Nur warum hast du Stärke "D" genommen? "A" hätte locker gereicht. Das "D" nehme ich für schwerste Anwendungen, bzw wenn die Ringe unterwickelt sind.
> Griffe und RH klebe ich mit Uhu Endfest 300
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Dann hast Du anderes Metallic-Garn als ich bzw. es gibt dieses "neuerdings" auch in Stärke A (oder D bzw. stärkenkonform). Mein Garn reisst sofort bei zu viel Fadenspannung ab (und nein - die beträgt nicht 4 kg oder mehr ) Ich such das mal raus... 
Endfest 3000 ist auch mein Favorit. Als Lack nur Flexcoat....

PS: wenn ich Stärke D (oder konform) verwende, ist auch eine Unterwicklung in A (oder konform) darunter... Hab ich bislang nur einmal bei einer Pilke gemacht - obwohl das noch nicht einmal großartig not getan hätte!

Nachtrag:
Das ProWrap in A und D kannte ich bis dato noch nicht... Hab nur das Gudebrot - wieder was dazugelernt! :h


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hab mir mal was gegönnt  nur zum veredeln meines Sticks

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=907


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Darf man erfahren was du damit konkret vorhast? Eig ist das Zeug rein für Kreuzwicklungen gedacht....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Unter,bzw an die windingcheks...evtl die hakenöse befestigen oder uberwickeln...mal sehen...Ringe usw hab ich auch bestellt...aber noch keine Mail von tackle24...jetzt warte ich,dass mein Geld auf's PayPalk. Geht und zahle dann alles... Müsste morgen aber drauf sein...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

PacBay MINIMA-P XP3NT10-7.0 Tube=2,8mm (102735_18) 
1	3,70 EUR	3,70 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-T Chrome/TiGold - XT3NG25 (102743_7) 
1	4,10 EUR	4,10 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG20 (102741_7) 
1	3,20 EUR	3,20 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG16 (102741_6) 
1	2,70 EUR	2,70 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG12 (102741_5) 
1	2,40 EUR	2,40 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG10 (102741_4) 
1	1,80 EUR	1,80 EUR
PacBay MINIMA-SV Chrome/TiGold - XSV3NG08 (102741_3) 
3	1,70 EUR	5,10 EUR
PacBay Bindegarn NCP Stärke A - MIDNIGHT BLACK (102690_28) 
1	2,40 EUR	2,40 EUR
FishHawk Bindegarn Kaleidoscope Stärke 90m GLD - Gold (102973_1) 
1	4,50 EUR	4,50 EUR
Vorkasserabatt-2.50%	1

So,das ist jetzt der Rest,den ich bestellt habe...bindegarn in A 

Und ich habe mehr als 7 ringe genommen,weil meine bushwacker schon neun Ringe hat... Und die ist nur 2,58m...also normalerweise,könnte ich noch einen Ring nehmen und 2Ringe auf das untere Ende des geteilten blanks wickeln.aber ich denke,wenn ich 9 Ringe auf 2,70m anbringe,ist das ok... Habe 3x 7,4mm bestellt und kann immernoch ein weg lassen...

Woher weiß ich eigentlich,wo der rollenhalter hinkommt? Ich wollte ihn so setzen,dass mein "ei" (abschlussgriff) ganz kurz vorm ellenbogen auftrifft! Allerdings,wird sie dann kopflastig und das möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht... Mit Blei möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt arbeiten,da die Rute um die 200g wiegen soll und wenn ich 7-12 Stunden unterwegs bin, dann nicht mit 700g gesamtgewicht... Tipps,Anregungen,Lösungen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Du weißt aber schon, dass die 7,4mm ID Minimaringe eigentlich 8er sind, die aufgrund des größeren Innendurchmessers (im Vergleich mit "normalen" 8ern) groß sind wie Scheunentore?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Meine Spitze hat 7mm...was soll ich denn machen?


----------



## Shadpoker (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, einen Kurs zu belegen?


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Lesen!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-Sonderheft-Nr-61-Der-Profi-zeigt-wie-es-geht-/331398337836

Die Hardcovervariante wird im Antiquariat so um 300 € rum gehandelt!

Und ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen und tue es hiermit ein letztes mal:
Probiere Dich an alten Ruten aus!!!

Habe fertig!


----------



## Lorenz (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mehr als 7 ringe genommen,weil meine bushwacker schon neun  Ringe hat... Und die ist nur 2,58m...also normalerweise,könnte ich noch  einen Ring nehmen und 2Ringe auf das untere Ende des geteilten blanks  wickeln.aber ich denke,wenn ich 9 Ringe auf 2,70m anbringe,ist das ok...  Habe 3x 7,4mm bestellt und kann immernoch ein weg lassen...



Meine Lieblingsspinnruten haben 8+1 bei 1,8m bzw. 5+1 bei 2,35m. Fazit: Die Ringzahl allein ist nichtssagend und man kann daraus auch nichts ableiten.

Mein erster Fehler beim Rutenbau war übrigens ein zu großer Ringsatz ; der dann aber dank des Hinweises eines Foristen rechtzeitig erkannt wurde. Zuviele und/oder zu große Ringe wirken sich negativ auf die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit aus. Kleine Ringe sind leichter als große; u.U. soviel leichter, dass viele kleine Ringe deutlich leichter sind als wenige große.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Du hast ja schon bestellt. 
Anscheinend ja nen 8er Endring, hab bei den Minimas gerade noch mal nachgesehen. Der hat eine 2,8mm Tube, dein Blank ist an der Spitze 2,9mm stark. Das sollte gehen, wenn du ganz an der Spitze den Lack vom Blank runtermachst. Oder es geht halt nicht.

Bei einer Tube von 3mm bist du aber schon bei der Ringgröße 10, und das ist echt groß.

Was machen? Entweder die Bestellung lassen und hoffen, dass der Spitzenring passt, dann aber nur ein 7+1 aufbauen (mehr als einen 8er würde ich NICHT verbauen wollen) oder halt stornieren und nach anderen Ringen schauen).

Aber es mussten ja unbedingt goldene Ringe sein...#d


----------



## siloaffe (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Mein erster Fehler beim Rutenbau war übrigens ein zu großer Ringsatz ;



Ich hab anfangs zu viele zu kleine Ringe verbaut. 
Das kostet Wurfweite und im winter frieren dir alle nase lang sämtliche Ringe zu#q



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du hast ja schon bestellt.
> Anscheinend ja nen 8er Endring, hab bei den Minimas gerade noch mal nachgesehen. Der hat eine 2,8mm Tube, dein Blank ist an der Spitze 2,9mm stark. Das sollte gehen, wenn du ganz an der Spitze den Lack vom Blank runtermachst. Oder es geht halt nicht.
> 
> Bei einer Tube von 3mm bist du aber schon bei der Ringgröße 10, und das ist echt groß.
> ...




Den: TAC SlimSicM gibts als 8er mit 3,2er Tube und den TAC SlinSicHX als 8er mit 3,0er Tube |rolleyes
*
*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Und den BFAT Alconite gibt es mit der 3,0er Tube passgenau sogar als 7er :m.

Aber nein, der Style kommt halt zuerst...|rolleyes


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@Franky warum an anderen alten ruten üben, wenn das hier eine ubungsrute ist? (MIR IST EGAL,WENN ICH SIE WEGWERFE) müsste dann trotzdem garn,Ringe und lack holen...

@kohlmeise,der style steht nicht an erster Stelle! Aber warum soll ich pinke Ringe nehmen,wenn blaue leichter sind und dazu passen? Ich finde das auch groß,passt aber mit dem wuchtigen blank zusammen! Vorhin war der Ring mit 7,4mm zu groß,jetzt ist meine 7mm Spitze auch zu groß,obwohl du mir zeitgleich zu Net 7mm Spitze von Net anderen Marke rätst...habe auch befragt,ob 2,8mm gehen oder eher 3mm...ihr beschwert euch über das,was ich falsch mache...ich würde es nicht falsch machen,wenn ihr meine Fragen beantwortet,statt über Sachen zu beschweren... Bestes Beispiel ist der rollenhalter...von keinem eine Reaktion auf meine Frage... Später aber beschweren,wie ich ihn an die Stelle setzen kann.

Ja,das ist bestellt,denn als ich gefragt hatte,ob es ok ist,hat jeder gesagt,die Kombination ist ok... Jetzt is zu spät. Ich baue das ding so auf und gut... 

(es ist eh nur n Test und die Rute kommt 1-2 mal nach draußen)

Meine nächste Rute wird um einiges teurer und bekommt ein KR-Conzept und einen feineren blank.

Trotzdem ist die Frage mit dem rutenhalter offen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Man steckt doch nicht nen Hunni oder mehr rein, nur um schon fast vorsätzlich ******* zu bauen! Wie kann man nur so stur sein??? :c


Aber egal, Spaß bringt der Trööt schon!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe schon mehr in ruten gesteckt,die nur noch rumstehen...also juckt mich das bisschen nicht... 125€ sind es um genau zu sein


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@ Pwacemaker1

 jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Du darfst hier niemanden etwas vorwerfen, dass dich jmd falsch beraten hat. Das ist absolut unfair vorn dir gegenüber den anderen Usern #d

 Wir haben dich ganz am Anfang um ein KONZEPT gebeten. Aber du hast alle paar Thread den Warenkorb kommentarlos voll gepackt und hier eingestellt....

 50% der Mitleser wussten irgendwann gar nicht mehr was du eig bauen wolltest? Nen günstigen Blank zum testen.... dann doch High-Ende....

 Jeder Rutenbauer überlegt sich VORHER welchen Einsatzzweck die Rute haben wird. Erst DANN werden die einzelnen Komponenten zusammen gestellt. Man guckt sich die Maße des Blanks an und bestellt dann Ringe, Rollenhalter und Griffmaterial. 

 Wie gesagt man überlegt sich VORHER schon genau wie der Spaß nachher aussehen soll. Wir kommen jetzt zu dem Punkt dass auch du erkennst, dass deine eigene Planung eben nicht durchdacht war.

 Aber jetzt kommen wir mal alle wieder runter. Der Endring wird schon passen, musst halt die Spitze des Blanks vorsichtig mit Nasspapier anschleifen! 

 Aber noch was.... Man bekommt nur auf korrekt gestellte Fragen auch eine vernünftige Antwort.

 Dir will hier keiner was böses, aber jeder hat inzwischen mitbekommen, dass du selbst keine Anstalten gemacht hast, dich mal über den eigentlichen Zusammenbau zu informieren. Dann wären deine Fragen klarer ausgefallen...

 So war es von allein ein Rätzelraten....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich finde es nur unfair,dass ich drei mal fragte,ob die Ringe gehen und jetzt wo ich sie bestellt habe,macht man den Mund auf...ich weiß auch immernoch nicht,ob ich den rollenhalter umdrehen kann...jetzt muss ich es wohl... An welche Stelle das ding kommt,überlege ich mir,wenn der sch... Blank da ist...  

Ich wusste von Anfang an,was ich haben wollte... Ein KR-Conzept mit dem Splittgrip... Das es da 200000 verschiedene rollenhalter gibt,wusste ich da ja noch gar nicht... Ich bin auf die Seiten gegangen und wusste nichtmal was "ID" HIEß...

Ob es jetzt klappt oder nicht,ist mir bei der Rute egal! Is nur zum Üben...schade eigentlich,da die Rute für hecht und kleinwels echt gut werden würde... Nur leider angle ich auf keinen dieser fische! 

Jetzt is zu spät und ich muss das beste daraus machen,damit ich das ding wenigstens verschenken kann... Sonst hau ich sie weg...stört mich auch nicht. Die nächste Rute kommt...ob nun gewickelt oder gekauft,steht in den Sternen


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Entschuldigung, aber ich bewundere alle, die hier gute Tipps geben und ihre Zeit dafür opfern, dass du mit ner Einstellung rangehst, das Ding am Ende ohne Probleme in die Tonne zu kloppen. Tut mir Leid  ( ne , eigentlich nicht)konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf die Seiten gegangen und wusste nichtmal was "ID" HIEß...




Ich glaube, so langsam dämmert´s, dass es um ein bisschen mehr geht als um "10-12" Ringe...:m

Aber mal Abwarten, das Ding hier kriegt noch Kultformat, eine 7 in der B-Note würde ich schon jetzt vergeben!
|rolleyes


----------



## Shadpoker (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Pwacemaker1
> 
> jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Du darfst hier niemanden etwas vorwerfen, dass dich jmd falsch beraten hat. Das ist absolut unfair vorn dir gegenüber den anderen Usern #d
> 
> ...




Stimme dir voll und ganz zu 

Er hat kein Plan :q

Woher auch? Man könnte ja sich mal im RBF anmelden und gut is...


Oder mal ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und einen Kurs belegen 


@ Threadstarter:

Was für eine Wickelbank hast denn?

Oder wäre es besser, eine passende "Stangenrute" zu kaufen, oder eine professionellen Rutenbauer zu beauftragen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also ich verfolge diesen Fred hier durchaus mit Interesse, ich habe nämlich ebenfalls absolut keine Ahnung vom Rutenbau, aber ein derartiges Projekt schon öfter in Erwägung gezogen. Was man hier dahingehend mitnehmen kann, keine Ahnung-Handarbeit scheint eine ziemlich schwere Geburt zu sein, und man braucht die richtigen Listen, jede Menge Listen, mir graust es, ich werde wohl bei der Stange bleiben!

Ich hoffe, der TE bekommt es hin, hier ein finales Bild der Kreation zu veröffentlichen.




Wenn nicht, allein für solche belletristischen Kleinode hier lohnt sich der Besuch in einem Pwacemaker eigentlich fast immer:



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Is nur zum Üben...schade eigentlich,da die Rute für hecht und kleinwels echt gut werden würde... Nur leider angle ich auf keinen dieser fische!




Großartig!#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@Sten
Im Gegenteil, das ganze ist eigentlich recht simpel, aber man sollte schon, nun ja, "Lust" mitbringen :q. Alles andere kommt von selbst.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mein rutenbauer wohnt 200km weg und hat seinen angelladen aufgegeben... 

Was soll ich mit ner wickelbank für eine Rute? Werde mir erst für meine nächste Rute eine holen...

Warum soll ich erwarten,das das Teil was taugt? Dann ärgere ich mich nur,wenn es in der Tonne landet


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> @Sten
> Im Gegenteil, das ganze ist eigentlich recht simpel, aber man sollte schon, nun ja, "Lust" mitbringen :q. Alles andere kommt von selbst.



Lust auf 'ne vernünftige Handarbeit hätte ich schon hin und wieder, aber ich halt's da mit Schiller: Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten- nee, nee, ich bezahl da lieber 'ne Fachkraft für.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit ner wickelbank für eine Rute? Werde mir erst für meine nächste Rute eine holen...



Hab ich's nicht gesagt, das hier ist fast noch epischer-und besticht durch eine absolut konsequente Logik!#6


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mein rutenbauer wohnt 200km weg und hat seinen angelladen aufgegeben... 

Was soll ich mit ner wickelbank für eine Rute? Werde mir erst für meine nächste Rute eine holen...

Warum soll ich erwarten,das das Teil was taugt? Dann ärgere ich mich nur,wenn es in der Tonne landet


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hätte ich keine Lust dazu,würde ich das sicher nicht machen... 

Is das denn schlimm,dass meine Spitze 7mm id hat?

Es muss doch möglich sein,aus der Rute und meinen Komponenten etwas hinzubekommen,was auch tauglich ist,oder nicht?


----------



## Shadpoker (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und den Thread durchgelesen#6

Setz dich ins Auto und fahr nach Lübeck und nimm dir ein Tag Zeit oder 2 ...

Denn bringst alle Sachen mit!

Ich zeig dir , wie man Ruten baut #h

Im Gegenzug, darfst mich tätowieren  Falls mir deine Arbeiten zusagen 

Und dann gehen wir mal angeln #6


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hehe...Du willst n Tattoo? Dann musst Du schon herkommen...

Nee,mal im Ernst,Lübeck ist nicht um die Ecke und es dauert ein paar Tage,bis die Rute steht... Würdest Du hier in der Nähe wohnen,kein ding... Aber das is leider zu weit... Der einzige fisch,den ich dieses Jahr noch gezielt beangle,is die quappe...dafür wäre die Rute perfekt...

Is leider zu weit... Sonst würde ich das sehr gern tun...

Meine Sachen kommen auch erst Freitag,denke ich

Zeit hätte ich genug


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Junge Junge, die Geduld von einigen von Euch möchte ich haben.#v


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hab mir die Ringe gerade mal genauer angeguckt das Sind beschichte Stahlringe, kannst froh sein das du die Rute nicht wirklich fischen willst, 
N normales geflecht z.b. PP, Spiderwire Stelth/Code Red usw... würde sie dir bei zeiten zersäbeln.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Immerhin hat er sich jetzt auch RBF angemeldet.... aber bei der Fragestellung ist es leider nur wieder eine V2.0  von diesem Thread....


Schade ist es leider dass einige stille Mitleser wohl denken, dass man fürs Rutenbauen nen Doktortitel haben muss... dabei ist es nur eine Sache der Vorplanung / Aufstellung eines Konzeptes. Das lässt man sich von erfahrenen Kollegen etwas feinschleifen und erst dann gehts ans Bestellen.... am besten soviel es geht bei einem Shop


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Hehe...Du willst n Tattoo? Dann musst Du schon herkommen...
> 
> Nee,mal im Ernst,Lübeck ist nicht um die Ecke und es dauert ein paar Tage,bis die Rute steht... Würdest Du hier in der Nähe wohnen,kein ding... Aber das is leider zu weit... Der einzige fisch,den ich dieses Jahr noch gezielt beangle,is die quappe...dafür wäre die Rute perfekt...
> 
> ...




ich glaube nicht, dass ihr die Rute in 2 Tagen komplett zusammen zimmern sollt - sondern dass du erstmal die BASICS gezeigt bekommst.


- Unterfüttern von Griff / Rollenhalter
- Antapen der Ringe
- Anwickeln der Ringe


usw....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Danke für den Hinweis,silo...Versuche schon bei tackle24 anzurufen...erreiche aber niemanden...

Ja,habe mich im rbf angemeldet...kann nur leider nicht mehr da posten...darum habe ich mich da auch erst nicht angemeldet... 56kb...

Naja,kriege das auch iwie alleine hin


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Servus,


du hast dich dort doch registriert und nen Post dort erstellt und was geschrieben:


http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=9254


Warum kannst du da auf einmal nix posten?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Geht jetzt aber nicht mehr,da die Seite durch deine Bilder nicht vollständig lädt und sich aufbaut.  Das Kästchen zum antworten fehlt komplett 

Nach 15min 1/3 geladen... Bilder sah ich keine...Naja


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Geht jetzt aber nicht mehr,da die Seite durch deine Bilder nicht vollständig lädt und sich aufbaut.  Das Kästchen zum antworten fehlt komplett 

Nach 15min 1/3 geladen... Bilder sah ich keine...Naja


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hab 2 Bilder eingefügt bzw. verlinkt..... ich glaub du solltest dir mal anders Internet zulegen 


Dann wird es auch mit dem Bestellen einfacher, wenn man alle Details auf einen Blick sieht...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Tackle24 hat mir die fuji alconite empfohlen...alleine 50€ für 6+1 Ring...(mit Garn u Versand)

Sind die Ringe immer so teuer?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich erwarten,das das Teil was taugt? Dann ärgere ich mich nur,wenn es in der Tonne landet




Die Logik muss dir erst mal einer nach machen. Entweder ist das die größte Philosophie der Neuzeit oder...|bigeyes


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sachma Peacemaker,
Du sitzt da doch gerade inner Ecke und kannst vor Lachen nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich glaube ganz fest das ist alles ernst, 
Wenn man seine Themen und Beiträge so verfolgen tut!
Ich finde immer noch den Tip mit dem Bambusstock am besten.

Meinen Respeckt allen anderen!


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wat habt ihr denn schon wieder? 

Das hier ist ein super tröt! Der ist amüsanter als das all abendliche TV Programm!


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@ PvH: Die Bambusstöcke sind aber in den anderen (ebenfalls sehr sehr geilen ) Trööts zu finden... Hier hat er noch keine Erwähnung gefunden, wäre es aber durchaus wert gewesen  :q

@ Silo: nochn Pils? :m


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich würde gerne, liege aber noch auf der Autobahn


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Schön,wenn ihr euch darüber amüsieren könnt, ich habe dank des threads schon gar kein bock mehr ne Rute aufzubauen... Wie konnte ich nur einen erstellen und Hilfe erwarten...wie gesagt,kriege die scheise auch alleine hin,oder eben nicht...mir ist die Freude darauf vergangen... Ich saß hier echt wie n Kind dass sich auf weihnachten freut...jetzt würde ich am liebsten alles lassen. 

Warum soll ich davon ausgehen,das die Rute was wird,wenn sie doch nix wird und ich 140€ wegwerfe...dann ärgere ich mich nur darüber,so weiß ich,es ist Müll und kann mich darüber freuen,wenn es doch was wird...wenn nicht,nicht schlimm,weil ich mit nix anderem rechne


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Schön,wenn ihr euch darüber amüsieren könnt, ich habe dank des threads schon gar kein bock mehr ne Rute aufzubauen... Wie konnte ich nur einen erstellen und Hilfe erwarten...wie gesagt,kriege die scheise auch alleine hin,oder eben nicht...mir ist die Freude darauf vergangen... Ich saß hier echt wie n Kind dass sich auf weihnachten freut...jetzt würde ich am liebsten alles lassen. 

Warum soll ich davon ausgehen,das die Rute was wird,wenn sie doch nix wird und ich 140€ wegwerfe...dann ärgere ich mich nur darüber,so weiß ich,es ist Müll und kann mich darüber freuen,wenn es doch was wird...wenn nicht,nicht schlimm,weil ich mit nix anderem rechne


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich saß hier echt wie n Kind dass sich auf weihnachten freut...jetzt würde ich am liebsten alles lassen.



Laß dich doch nicht gleich in's Bockshorn jagen, natürlich baust du deine Rute, und du baust sie so gut es dir eben momentan möglich ist, vielleicht wird es ja dein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk an dich-und dann hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit, diese ganzen Defätisten hier zu beschämen!:q

Bitte unbedingt am Ball bleiben!#h


----------



## shafty262 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Bau sie doch einfach. Und wenn du fertig bist, gefällt dir eh was zu zusammen geschustert hast, obs funktioniert oder nicht. Bei deiner Internet Leitung waere mir das viel zu viel Arbeit jedesmal diesen Thread zu laden oder gar einen zu erstellen. 

Und lass dir von den Leuten hier nix vermiesen hier meinen es alle nur gut. Son paar  Klugschnacker wirst du im Leben immer treffen davon darfste dich nicht abbringen lassen. 

140 € dafuer das du den ganzen Winter beschäftigt bist das nenn ich sogar mal günstiges Hobbie [emoji12] . Das kosten mich 2 Tage Paintball oder nen Fallschirmsprung. Du hast fuer 140 ne lange Beschäftigung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich davon ausgehen,das die Rute was wird,wenn sie doch nix wird und ich 140€ wegwerfe...dann ärgere ich mich nur darüber,so weiß ich,es ist Müll und kann mich darüber freuen,wenn es doch was wird...wenn nicht,nicht schlimm,weil ich mit nix anderem rechne



wenn A+b=c und A-F=X, dann ist 59% von Y*C Quadrat gleich...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat, ähhh..., einem Gummibärchen???

:vik:


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@ Pwacemaker1:

Lass dich mit von den G'schaftlern ned deppert machen und zieh dein Ding durch. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jo bei HOB ist anrufen und vorher abklären fast schon Pflicht.....
> 
> Ich bestell eig nur bei TACKLE24 oder CWM Rutenbau....


jepp, volle Zustimmung!


Es steht natürlich jedem frei es anders zu probieren, und sich dann zu |krach: #q


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Schön,wenn ihr euch darüber amüsieren könnt, ich habe dank des threads schon gar kein bock mehr ne Rute aufzubauen... Wie konnte ich nur einen erstellen und Hilfe erwarten...wie gesagt,kriege die scheise auch alleine hin,oder eben nicht...mir ist die Freude darauf vergangen... Ich saß hier echt wie n Kind dass sich auf weihnachten freut...jetzt würde ich am liebsten alles lassen.
> 
> Warum soll ich davon ausgehen,das die Rute was wird,wenn sie doch nix wird und ich 140€ wegwerfe...dann ärgere ich mich nur darüber,so weiß ich,es ist Müll und kann mich darüber freuen,wenn es doch was wird...wenn nicht,nicht schlimm,weil ich mit nix anderem rechne



Passemaluff Kammerad.... 

Wenn der Trööt hier net so mega Funny wäre hättest du nach der 2.  Patzigen Antwort deinerseits von mir schon mal keine antwort mehr  bekommen. 

Wat erwartest du von den leuten hier? 

Du machst keinerlei Anstalten dir wenigstens mal das Grundwissen an zu eignen, würfelst hier alles durcheinander und lässt es andere für dich auseinander puzzeln, und wenn mal was kommt das du dir anders vorgestellt hast wirst gleich pampig. 

Dann lass uns doch wenigstens das bissl Spaß ist ne win/win Situation:m 

P.s. 

Immer schön dran denken: 
Wer sich selbst zum Clown macht darf sich nicht wundern wenn andere lachen!#h


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Geht ja richtig ab hier.....
Wäre es nicht besser direkt eine Rute zu kaufen...?
Selber bauen schön und gut aber dazu  sollte man etwas mehr Ahnung haben.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Schön,wenn ihr euch darüber amüsieren könnt, ich habe dank des threads schon gar kein bock mehr ne Rute aufzubauen... Wie konnte ich nur einen erstellen und Hilfe erwarten...wie gesagt,kriege die scheise auch alleine hin,oder eben nicht...mir ist die Freude darauf vergangen... Ich saß hier echt wie n Kind dass sich auf weihnachten freut...jetzt würde ich am liebsten alles lassen.
> 
> Warum soll ich davon ausgehen,das die Rute was wird,wenn sie doch nix wird und ich 140€ wegwerfe...dann ärgere ich mich nur darüber,so weiß ich,es ist Müll und kann mich darüber freuen,wenn es doch was wird...wenn nicht,nicht schlimm,weil ich mit nix anderem rechne


 
 Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, aber auch ich habe irgendwann eine Grenze ab der meine Laune und Hilfsbereitschaft schlagartig ihre Grenzen finden.....

 Aber du hast schon was richtiges geschrieben, du hast was ERWARTET. Alles legitim --- aber zw dem was du erwartet hast und was du bekommen hast liegen Welten. Und das liegt daran, dass du bis jetzt dich selber noch nicht einmal mit dem Thema ernsthaft auseinander gesetzt hast. Lies dir deine Posts mal selber durch.... verstehst dann, warum das für viele ein Witz ist? Kein Konzept, wild was zusammen gewürfelt, Optik boomt.... Rest furz egal....

 Dann hast du eins vergessen - Ruten bauen spart kein Geld. Es ist was persönliches und individuelles...Abseits von Mainstream. Aber auf 140€ für den Pop pfeifst du, bei 40€ für nen Ringsatz wird dann aber gemeckert und was billiges genommen....

 Am Anfang dachte ich auch, hey der meinst das schon ernst. War aber etwas vorgewarnt durch andere Threads von dir. 

 Du bist stinkig auf die User hier.... Als User wäre ich dir stinking, da wohl 80% des Geschrieben (und da waren genug Hinweise und Tips dabei) gekonnt ignoriert wurden. 

 Die Krönung war dann noch, dass du anscheinend wegen meinen hochgeladenen Bilder im RBF nicht mehr in deinen eigenen Thread kommst, da dein 56K Modem die Seite nicht aufbaut.

 Wie sich das alles entwickelt hat... ja den Schuh musst du dir anziehen. Komplett daneben.....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Klar meine ich das Ernst und würde die Rute gerne aufbauen... Ich würde auch 200€ für den ringsatz ausgeben,wenn ich aber nur noch 36€ auf meinem PayPalKonto habe,kann ich nicht 50€ ausgeben...ich wollte es eigentlich auf 2 Monate verteilen und nicht alles auf mal holen,darum möchte ich ja überhaupt selberbauen (steht aber im rbf,) ich habe jetzt noch 100€ bis zum 30.12 zur Verfügung...aber dafür kann ich weihnachten an meiner Rute bauen und bin beschäftigt.

Ich nehme gerne Tipps an (auch jetzt noch) und ganz ehrlich,bist Du einer der wenigen,die auch sinnvolle Tipps geben,statt mir einfach zu ner bambusrute zu raten. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe,warum du selber so viele Ringe hast,mir aber davon abrätst! So wie deine Rute aufgebaut ist,wollte ich meine auch ungefähr haben... Kürzeres endstuck und dafür dicker. Is nicht Böse gemeint,aber warum raten mir alle (auch Du) zu nem 7+1 conzept und selber hast Du mehr Ringe... Passt das nicht zu meinem blank?

Desweiteren,gibt es 200Methoden eine Rute aufzubauen und davon is nicht jede gut! Vielleicht ist meine auch nicht die beste,ok...Sage ich auch nicht...aber ich kann nicht gucken,wie man griffe angringt,Ringe wickelt oder lackiert,wenn ich GAR keine Ahnung habe...ich wusste nichtmal,dass es lack ist und dachte es wäre Kleber...also habe ich schonmal etwas dazu gelernt... Ich habe aber auch gefragt in meinen ersten posts ob mir jemand die Schritte erklären kann,die och gehen muss,um ans Ziel zu kommen.

-Liste der Materialien und Werkzeuge zusammenstellen
-Vorbereitung des Baus (griffe passend schleifen)
-Griffe und Ringe anbringen (provisorisch)
-passgenau unterfüttern
-Rutengriff und Rollenhalter kleben bzw wickeln 
-Trocknen lassen
-Ringe schleifen
-Ringe wickeln 
-Alle wicklungen lackieren
-drehen bis trocken ist

Sowas in der Art,wäre am Anfang nicht verkehrt gewesen,dann hätte ich ja jeden Tag 1-2 Sachen gucken können wie sie gehen und darauf hin Fragen stellen können... 

Hätte silo mich nicht drauf hingewiesen,dass die Ringe falsch sind,hätte ich mich totgeärgert und hätte nochmal Ringe bestellt... Warum is das niemandem vorher aufgefallen? Ich dachte,sie sind aus Titan und halten sowas schon aus... Desweiteren war mir nichtmal bewusst,dass sie keine Einlage haben... (sehe ich mit Handy nicht so gut und auch auf der Desktopversion sind in meinen Augen zu wenig Angaben für Anfänger beschrieben)

In nem Forum hatte ich mich nicht angemeldet,weil mir da wieder alle mit YouTube kommen und Bilder...an sich ja wirklich nett...bringt nur leider nicht besonders viel. Fan man sich eine DVD leihen kann,is die perfekte Lösung und das werde ich auch tun,wie mir im rbf gesagt wurde!

Hätte ich schnelleres Internet,wäre das Googlen und Grundkenntnisse suchen auch einfacher. Musst Du jawohl zugeben,dass es nervig ist wenn jede Seite 3 min lädt und das lesen auf 3 Zoll nicht gerade toll ist...wenn man dann noch auf je Seite klickt,die einem nicht hilft,muss man wieder zurück auf Google und hat 6min verschwendet! Darum Stelle ich Lieber Fragen und lese eure antworten,weil sie auch auf meinen speziellen Fall zugeschnitten sind! Verstehst Du?

Ich konnte die Bilder deine Rute erst sehen,als ich zurück ins Forum und dann wieder auf den thread geklickt habe...ich dachte (und denke immernoch) dass es das selbe ist,wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke! Aber erzähl das mal meinem Handy...

Und alleine um zu beweisen,dass ich das Ding fertig kriege,ohne große Fehler,werde ich es mit oder ohne eure Hilfe zu Ende bringen und beweisen,dass es nicht schwer ist,eine Rute aufzubauen und dass selbst Idioten wie ich das können...

(wäre es in diesen thread nicht zu so einem durcheinander gekommen und. Mir meine Fragen beantwortet worden,hätte ich auch etwas mehr Ahnung und könnte nach Themen googeln. Und es ist nicht alleine meine schuld...wenn man falsche Fragen stellt,kann man als Anfänger nichts dafür,da man nicht weiß,was die richtigen Fragen sind und wo überhaupt der Anfang ist)

Ich glaube,da kann mir jeder zustimmen,denn das ist nicht nur beim rutenbau so...beim fallschirmspringen würde ich Fragen,wann man die Leine zieht...is auch wichtig!!! Aber nicht richtig,denn die erstere Frage sollte die korperhaltung sein,denn wenn du mit dem rücken zur Erde "fällst" brauchst Du die Leine nicht ziehen,weil der fallschirm an dir klebt,Du erstickst,oder ein Seil dich erwürgt,,bevor Du den Boden erreichst...tust du es doch und bist bei dem Aufprall lebendig,bist Du es spätestens danach nicht mehr


----------



## siloaffe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Achherje...... 

Nu komm mal wieder runter. 

Rutenbau ist ein recht komplexes Thema wenn keinerlei vorkenntnisse vorhanden sind. 

Aus deinen Ersten Posts erschloss sich, zumindest mir nicht das du so wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung hattest, das kam dann erst nach und nach zum vorschein. 

Ich denke jeder ist, wie ich auch davon ausgegangen das du dir schonmal die Basics angeguckt hast, Wenn jemand glech fragt taugt der Blank was ich baue mir den auf gehe ich davon aud das er sich schon mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat..... 

Dann kommen solche dinge wie: 
Ich möchte den Griff nicht von innen aufraspeln..... 

Da haben sicher mehr als nur ich da gesessen und erst mal blöd geguckt. Denn das ist das normalste überhaupt das mann den griff an den Blank anpasst. 
Das ist so normal wie sich die Zahnbürste mit den Borsten vorran ins Maul zu stopfen und nicht dem Stiel zu erst. 

Jetzt stelle ich dir aber mal ne konkrete Frage die schon mehrfach auf kam und von dir bis jetzt nicht beantwortet wurde: 

Warum ne 9oder10+1 Beringung, was versprichst du dir davon ,bzw welchen vorteile siehst du gegenüber einer z.b. 7+1 Beringung? 

Nachteile gibts schon ein paar, Reibungswiederstand, Gewicht.... 

Es gillt nicht nur die Ringanzahl zu beachten sondern auch das Gewicht denn dieses kann die Schnelligkeit deines Blanks enorm beeinflussen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Hallo pretris,
> 
> Da ich das gufigießen angefangen habe und bald die schonzeit anfängt,wollte ich mir jetzt meine erste Rute selber aufbauen...
> 
> ...




Schau mal, das war dein erster Post. Fällt dir was auf?
Hättest du mal gefragt: "He Jungs, ich will ne Spinnrute zum Fischen mit mittleren Shads bauen, den Blank habe ich schon mal rausgesucht, *wie* muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?" Ja, dann hätte man ne ernsthafte Diskussion entwickeln können. Alle hier haben anfangs versucht, den Trööt in eben diese Richtung zu schubsen. 

Über das WIE wolltest du aber halt nichts wissen. Stattdessen hast du über optischen Firlefanz schwadroniert, der jedem Rutenbauer ERSTMAL völlig schnurz ist. Und so KONNTEN auch keine "guten" Antworten kommen. Nicht, weil du keine bekommen hättest, sondern weil du sie nicht hören wolltest. 

Und dann: Auch ein 35 Euro Blank kann, wenn auch kein Highend, eine super fischbare Rute ergeben. Ja, gerade da liegt eine besondere Herausforderung des Aufbauens. Und dann kommst du und meinst ernsthaft, dass du das Teil dann zur Not eh in die Tonne haust, weil es dir eigentlich völlig wurscht ist. Und das, mein Lieber, geht halt gar nicht, weil es völlig gegen die Grundeinstellung eines jeden Rutenbauers geht, IMMER das beste herausholen zu wollen. Das musst du halt mal kapieren. Also entweder alles auf 0 und du reißt dich jetzt zusammen und baust wirklich eine megageile Rute (mit unserer Hilfe), oder das bleibt weiterhin ne Lachnummer hier. Such es dir raus!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Der Thread hat wahrscheinlich großes Potential geschlossen zu werden.

Ich bin auch seit paar Wochen wieder angefixt was das Rutenbau Thema angeht. 
Mit freund Google eigentlich alles kein Thema wenn man sich dann im RBF anmeldet bekommt man die restlichen Fragen beantwortet.

Mein vorgehen war :

Bei CMW anrufen und mein anliegen schildern.
Danach günstigen Rutenbausatz bestellen und die empfohlenen Materialien (Garn, Kleber etc.)
Danach die ganzen Begriffe in die Tasten (google) tippen. ( Biegekurve ermitteln, Rollenhalter kleben, Ringe kleben etc.).

Danach alles was noch offen an fragen ist im RTB Forum über die Suche ermitteln(falls nicht findbar erfragen).

Dann alles Sammeln und einen Plan machen.
Da mir das alles noch zu kompliziert erschien habe ich gestern erstmal ein paar Ringe älterer Ruten neu gebunden. da ich nicht so der Feinmotoriker bin dauert das glaube ich noch ein paar Ringe bis ichs drauf habe.

Der Rest ist denke ich übungssache und kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ach Rutenbauen ist eig gar nicht so schwer.... würde es schon fast mit Modellbauen auf eine Ebene stellen. Wichtig ist halt, dass man nen Plan hat wie man vorgeht....


Meine Erste Rute war ein Bausatz für 80€. Eine Wickelbank hatte ich mir selber gebaut... aus Holz.


http://*ih.us/a/img829/946/20121016235352.th.jpg


Für die allererste Rute hätte wohl auch ein Schukarton gereicht.... aber so ging es dann gut. Später folge eine gekaufte Bank. Das ist dann schon paar Haunummern besser 


Achja... aus dem Overlap würde ich auch keine Weissheit machen. Fast alle Blanks haben eine leichte Krümmung in der Spitze. Das schaut man sich an - und klebt die Ringe entgegengesetzt der Krümmung. Schon zieht das Gewicht der Ringe die Spitze gerade....


----------



## siloaffe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Und meistens geht die krummung mit dem overlap einher


----------



## siloaffe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

P.s. ich wickel immernoch mit meiner ersten Eigenbau Wickelbank


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://*ih.us/a/img203/8361/hy2b.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img832/9382/9ws4.jpg


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hab die von Karls Kumpel... ein Sahneteil


----------



## Rannebert (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ihr seid böse Menschen!
Mit den Bildern ist der Thread dann doch bestimmt auch gestorben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ihr seid böse Menschen!
> Mit den Bildern ist der Thread dann doch bestimmt auch gestorben.



Alle mal posten, damit wir ne neue Seite aufmachen!
:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Nochmal  :m

na also, kann weiter gehen. Wegen mir den ganze Winter über!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=340

Warum passen diese Ringe nicht zu meinem blank?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=340

Warum passen diese Ringe nicht zu meinem blank?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Die passen doch. Nimm den 7+1 Größe 25-7
Dann kaufst du dazu einen 25er SlimSicT Zweisteg und ersetzt damit de Einsteg vom Set.
Dazu dann noch einen Fuji FST Endring in Größe 7 und einer Tube von 3,0. 
Voila, fertig ist die Beringung.

Und wehe, du erzählst jetzt wieder einen Schmarrn! |krach:

:m


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Dies passt nicht zu den geschilderten Angaben. Bitte noch mal unser Angebot prüfen…

*

Viele Grüße

Dieter Feldmann

Ich kann nur sagen,was mir gesagt wird...es wird seinen Grund haben,warum man mir davon abrät...ich habe sogar Rabatt bekommen,auf einen teureren ringsatz... 10% ca...

(und meine Angaben waren korrekt)

Dazu wurde MIR geraten:http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=6446


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Der Ringsatz passt zum Blank, das kann ich auch ungesehen sagen. Mehrfach verbaut, super Ringe. Nur halt einen 25er Zweisteg mitbestellen und den Spitzenring!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Genau so wie du sagtest,hatte ich es ja vor... Silo hat mir sogar noch ne Spitze ausgesucht...entweder will er Umsatz machen,hockt auf den Ringen oder will mich einfach nur um den letzten cent bringen...soll 37€ Zahlen + wickelgarn... Also ich muss sagen,ich vertrau dem laden und werde zu dem ringsatz greifen, denn ich bekomme wie gesagt Rabattund bin bei 44€ mit allem was ich da bestellen wollte und Versand...Gold u schwarzes Band kommt nur dazu und es wird jetzt nicht an 8€ Scheitern...dann muss ich die 8€ halt noch auf's PayPal-Konto überweisen... Muss ja auch nicht sofort sein...mein blank ist auch noch nicht da... Und griffe usw von cwm werden auch erst Morgen oder nächste Woche kommen...also kann ich schonmal alles schleifen und dann das Geld überwiesen...

Die empfohlene Spitze (7mm):


http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=797


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Was für Ringe sind es jetzt geworden? Einsteg oder Zweisteg? Welche Größen?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ein Link für die Ringe is doch da...der erste n doppelsteg 

25,4-15,5-9,2-7,5-6,0-5,4 und ne 7mm top


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ein Link für die Ringe is doch da...der erste n doppelsteg
> 
> 25,4-15,5-9,2-7,5-6,0-5,4 und ne 7mm top




Das sind nicht die Ringgrößen, sondern die Innendurchmesser!

Die GRÖßEN dürften sein:

30-20-12-10-8-7, Tip 7

Relativ klassische 6+1 Beringung, warum nicht.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich versteh trotzdem nicht,warum das 13€ Ringset nicht zu meinem blank passt...


----------



## siloaffe (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Die gehen davon aus das der blank zum schweren spinnen genutz wird und haben angst das tatsächlich mal n steg bricht oder so was.... 
Oder die sitzen wirklich auf den alconite und werden sie nicht los?!?!?! 

Hab noch mal geguckt.  Das ist der slimsic S der hat wirklich nur ganz dünne y-stege. Eher was für ne ligth rute den slimsic xo/xon gibts garnicht als fertigen satz und den s nicht einzeln da ich keine fertigen Sätze kaufe ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok,dann werde ich diese Ringe nehmen...danke silo...

Wird zwar leider noch ne Woche dauern,bis die Ringe da sind,aber das ist ja nicht sooo schlimm... So viel schwerer und kopflastiger wird sie schon nicht werden und ich kann sie ja soweit aufbauen und dafür sorgen,dass sie mit dem Griff runter geht,Statt mit dem Kopf...

Muss eh erstmal gucken,was Werkzeug mich ungefähr kostet


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hab die SlimSicM auch verbaut.... an 2 Ruten. Sind allerdings Spinnruten der -60Gr Klasse....

 Dieter erzählt schon keinen Mist. Bei einem so kleinen Markt wie Rutenbauzubehör, kann sich keiner große Schnitzer leisten. Für meine EG DropShotrute hatte er mir auch Alconites als KR Beringung empfohlen und trotz PowerPro sind das mit die leisesten Ringe die ich habe 

 Habe gerade vorhin 2 SlimSic Tops gegen Fuji FST Tops getauscht, da die SlimSics Tops mit der PP nicht klar kamen. Sind halt Erfahrungswerte....

 ( Hab jetzt für 2 neue Spitzenringe : Demontieren, Sauber machen, neue Ringe ankleben, Ausrichten, nen sauberen Übergang mit Zierfaden wickeln und lackieren 45min gebraucht. Wobei das lackieren am meisten Zeit beansprucht hat). 

 Bis Sonntag sind die 2x SS3's dann wieder fit für den Einsatz


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Dennoch sind die SlimSic S ganz normale und stabile Einstegringe. Da hätte ich nicht mal vor einem Wallerbeifang Angst. Im Gegensatz zu den SlimSic Titanium, die leichter verbiegen.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

War auch am überlegen mir einen SS3 zu holen... 10-60g in 2,70m... Aber das kommt vielleicht wann anders...hab etwas Angst,dass er so labbert wie meine bushwacker!

Bin auch am überlegen mal wieder los zu gehen,ich hasse es nur bei Kälte angeln zu gehen,da man schnell kein Gefühl mehr in den fingern hat...jedenfalls ich nicht.

Einen spitzenring habe sogar ich schon gewechselt...das ist nicht schwer...in meine bushwacker habe ich auch 60g kontergewicht gesteckt...also n bisschen getunt hab ich auch schon...

Also,wenn der Griff angepasst ist,ist der Rest nicht sooo schwer,außer Ringe aufteilen und grade setzen... Also kriege ich das schon hin,die Rute aufzubauen


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Die SS3 kannste nicht mit der Bushi vergleichen.... das ist so wie Golf und Porsche Turbo  

 Zieh dir aber echt mal ein paar Videos rein, wie man Ringe anwickelt. Ich hab es mir von jmd zeigen lassen.....

 Und hier noch ein Tip:

 Ringfüße muss man meist anschleifen bzw. die Spitze des Fußes flacher feilen. Das macht man, damit man beim hochwickeln (man wickelt immer vom Blank AUF den Ringfuß) es einfacher hat und die Wicklungen nicht runter rutschen und man die Spitze sieht.

 Damit man gerade bei schwarzem Garn den geschliffenen Fuß nicht sieht, wird der Ring abgeklebt und der Ringfuß kurz mit Mattschwarz aus der Dose lackiert. Schon nach rund 30min - 1h kann man den Ring dann antapen oder anwickeln....


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ok,dann brauche ich auch noch lack...vergleichen kann ich sie nicht...hab aber Angst,wieder n Verkehrtkauf zu machen...
Der PS2 war ja auch nicht so gut,und bevor ich wieder alles falsch mache,Lieber etwas üben und warten,bis ich es kann... 200€ möcht ich mir nicht versauen...

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=66&PHPSESSID=9ript618eoi8b30l2qs8shlng4&details=886

Das ist nicht der blank,den ich habe,oder?

Guckt mal,Leute,da sind auch mehr Ringe dran... So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt...kann ich so beringen?

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...e/Fuji-SIC-Ringsatz-Fuji-K-7-Stk.-RSFSKL2577/


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ganz einfach, viele Ringe sehen "geil" aus und verkaufen sich gut.....


Zu den Weckesser Blanks:
Ich hatte die 2,41m 15-70g SS3, mMn war das n absoluter Kackstock!!! Mittlerweile gibts den auch garnet mehr. Hab die Rute für unter 50% des Materialwertes verscherbelt weil ich das ding einfach nicht mehr sehen konnte! 

N kumpel hat sich die 2,70er 20-80g SS3 aufgebaut die ist um Welten besser und ein echtes Sahneteil!

Der Name ist also nicht alles. 

P.s. 

Du solltest ans Wasser gehen war eben ne Runde, Wetter top, nicht wirklich kalt und Fisch gabs auch, 1x 70+, 1x 50+, einen verloren, und  nen hammer Biss versemmelt.....  
Hab nen 2,70er 60g Fireneedle Prototyp, ein klasse Blank! 
Meinen hab ich an der Spitze um 8 und am Ht um 6 cm eingekürzt (ich mag es sehr steif vorne rum) und trotzdem ist der Stock noch sehr feinfühlig, hat aber richtig power.
Das ding hat in den ersten 10 Minuten am Wasser gleich nen Hecht gelandet, bin n bissl verschossen in das Ding 

P.p.s. 
Bilder stell ich mal nicht ein damit du nicht wieder Ne stunde warten musst bis die Seite geladen ist


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich gehe nur noch selten los und solche Tage,dass ich drei fische lande sind selten...hatte ich erst einmal in 2Jahren...warum ich nicht mehr los gehe? Ich habe meinen letzten Maßigen Zander im August gefangen und erst im Juli den ersten...

Immer wenn das Wasser klarer wird,fange ich nicht mehr... Ich kriege bisse...sogar richtig harte...aber entweder nur am schwanzende,oder er schlitzt mir nach ein paar Sekunden aus... Einen 70+ hatte ich erst einen! 

Außerdem,ist jetzt Winter und ich habe keine Ahnung wo jetzt die fische stehen...ja,im ruhigen Bereich... Aber selbst in hafeneinfahrten hatte ich kein Glück...ich habe hier einen Hafen ohne stege,einen in dem Frachter anlegen,meine standartstrecke die aus 10(guten) buhnen besteht wo aber immer mal ein-zwei schlechte zwischen sind. Dann hab ich hier einen Kanal der hier in der Elbe mündet, ein kleines buhnenfeld,wo die Zungen nur 2-3 m lang sind,aber die Strömung durch eine andere Einfahrt gebremst wird und ruhig ist (letztes Jahr ein paar gute im Sommer da gefangen), dann hab ich hier n jachthafen und n elbarm... Ich habe keine Ahnung,wo ich hin soll und wenn ich da bin,kein Plan wo da fisch stehen könnte...

So,weiter zum Thema...die predator von mb,hat auch nur 8+1... Finde aber,sie sieht gut aus...ich glaube n Kumpel fischt das ding und ist sehr zufrieden nur leichte Köpfe spürt er nicht 14g-... Wenn ich ihm einen Köder von mir gebe,oder nur ne Farbe empfehle,fängt er auch... Letztes mal 2fische mit 2würfen...ich wie immer nix

Is die predator von mb aus meinem blank aufgebaut? 

Welche Ringe würdet ihr an den blank knallen? Auch die empfohlenen?

Das is das einzige,was ich nicht weiß,ist die beringung...alles andere ist schon in meinem Kopf und muss nur noch umgesetzt werden...ich hoffe nur ich bekomme das mit der gewichtsverteilung hin und die beringung!


----------



## lausi97 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Meinen hab ich an der Spitze um 8 und am Ht um 6 cm eingekürzt (ich mag es sehr steif vorne rum) und trotzdem ist der Stock noch sehr feinfühlig, hat aber richtig power.



Tut datt nich weh....................?Wo im übrigen ist der Ferkelfahnder, bei sonner steilvorlage...............:q

P.S.Sehr interessanter Trööt,macht mir ne gewisse lust mich da auchmal dran zu wagen.

|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Das is das einzige,was ich nicht weiß,ist die beringung



Und ich dachte, das wäre das einzige, das jetzt mal klar wäre nach den letzten Posts!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Becksperte (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Weiß lackieren würde ich mir überlegen. Ohne das richtige Equipment wird das nix werden. Und auch an das Gewicht denken...


----------



## wusel345 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Meinen hab ich an der Spitze um 8 und am Ht um 6 cm eingekürzt (ich mag es sehr steif vorne rum) und trotzdem ist der Stock noch sehr feinfühlig, hat aber richtig power.
> 
> P.p.s.
> Bilder stell ich mal nicht ein damit du nicht wieder Ne stunde warten musst bis die Seite geladen ist *Würde ich auch nicht. Gäb sicherlich ne Verwarnung!!!*




:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

*Ferkelfander**, wo bist du???*


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Was für Ringe ist klar...aber wie geringen,das noch nicht


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

|motz:Ihr seid DOOF


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Soll ich euch mal sagen warum für den Anfang erstmal klassische Beringungsschemen genannt und empfohlen werden?

 1. Die Ringe von der Anzahl weniger (also auch weniger zum anwickeln und lackieren)
 2. Bei einer Standartberingung sind die Ringe meist nen Tacken größer (also auch einfacher anzuwickeln)
 3. Es ist für Anfang günstiger und man muss sich auch keinen Kopf machen wo z.B ein Choker Ring (KR) hin muss usw...


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Damit man gerade bei schwarzem Garn den geschliffenen Fuß nicht sieht, wird der Ring abgeklebt und der Ringfuß kurz mit Mattschwarz aus der Dose lackiert. Schon nach rund 30min - 1h kann man den Ring dann antapen oder anwickeln....



Ich habe mir immer die Mühe gemacht und die Füße richtig schön glatt geschliffen. Wenn der schön gerade runtergefeilt war, schön mit 120 - 600er Schmirgel drüber, mit Aceton entfetten und dann Revell-Emaillelack hauchdünn drauf. Gab eine glatterre "Oberfläche" und ließ sich besser anbinden. Dauerte allerdings auch gut einen halben Tag wg der Trockenzeit länger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Habe gerade vorhin 2 SlimSic Tops gegen Fuji FST Tops getauscht, da die SlimSics Tops mit der PP nicht klar kamen. Sind halt Erfahrungswerte....


Drück Dir den Daumen, dass diese deine FST taugen. #6
Manchmal ist es nämlich genau anders herum als man gedacht hat. 
Die Ringe (zumindest wo ich viel kaufe und auch auf den vielen Fertigruten) mit den wenigstens Schnurreibereien sind aktuell nicht FST, nicht irgendein Fuji-SIC oder Slim-SIC oder CMW-SIC, sondern FAT.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Franky, so derart mach ich das auch, nach dem letzten Poliergang. Richtig passend lackieren, sehr dünn u. verdünnt natürlich und fein durchtrocknen lassen. Gut Ding will halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Bei sichtbaren Ringfüßen hört der Spass auf |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zu den Weckesser Blanks:
> Ich hatte die 2,41m 15-70g SS3, mMn war das n absoluter Kackstock!!! Mittlerweile gibts den auch garnet mehr.


Danke für diese knackige Feststellung! :q
Dann hat mich mein Händchen und Blankgefühl also nicht getäuscht, als ich so einen gerade nietnagelneuen Blank mal kurz begrabbelt habe.


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Bei sichtbaren Ringfüßen hört der Spass auf |supergri



Hör bloß auf... |uhoh:
Einer meiner ersteren Restaurationsversuche ging in diesem Sinne voll in die Hose! Ein dunkelgrüner Blank (Cormoran Black Star CM) sollte eine dezent dunkel-gelbe Ringwicklung bekommen. Sah auch fast schon richtig gut aus, bis ich die erste lackiert hatte... Das Garn wurde nahezu transparent und der Ringfuß war glasklar zu erkennen!!!
Ergebnis: alles neu in dezent-schwarz gewickelt, bis auf die erste Wicklung vom Leitring. Die ließ ich durchtrocknen und beging nach drei Tagen den zweiten "Fehler": Runterschnibbeln... 
So geil mal manche "Stangenwicklung" runterbekommt (ist halt meistens scheiss UV-Lack), so BESCHISSEN kriegt man Flexcoat runter, wenn er denn mal trocken ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unter anderem ein Grund, weshalb vorheriges Ausprobieren der Wicklung, von mir aus auch am Besenstiel oder sonstigem Rundholz empfehlenswert ist. Man weiss dann immerhin, wie die lackierte Wicklung am Ende aussieht!!!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe ja auch nix spezielles vor,..aber wieviele Ringe ich nutze,weiß ich noch nicht... Aber ich denke,ich werde es so machen wie die predator von mb beringen... So ähnlich wird auch meine fertige Rute aussehen...

Also wie ich lackiere,weiß ich noch nicht genau...werde die günstigere Variante nutzen,denke ich,da ich noch nicht weiß,ob es bei der einen Rute bleibt...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also: ich dachte, du hast jetzt einen 6+1 Satz geordert? Jetzt doch noch Ringe übrig? #c

Und: Die beiden Predatoren dürften bis auf den Namen rein gar nichts gemeinsam haben.


----------



## weserwaller (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zu den Weckesser Blanks:
> Ich hatte die 2,41m 15-70g SS3, mMn war das n absoluter Kackstock!!! Mittlerweile gibts den auch garnet mehr.



Den gibt es noch immer, ist nur umgelabelt mit 15-75 gr. 

Was hat dir daran nicht gefallen, fisch mittlerweile 2 Stück davon, neben der kpl. SS2 und SS3 Serie der -80 SS3 fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Also: ich dachte, du hast jetzt einen 6+1 Satz geordert? Jetzt doch noch Ringe übrig? #c
> 
> *Und: Die beiden Predatoren dürften bis auf den Namen rein gar nichts gemeinsam haben*.




 Korrekt... das eine ist ein HR Predator Blank (der wird auch um den Bereich einer SS3 liegen) und das andere ist ein Einsteiger-Blank der ebenfalls Predator heisst


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Den gibt es noch immer, ist nur umgelabelt mit 15-75 gr.
> 
> Was hat dir daran nicht gefallen, fisch mittlerweile 2 Stück davon, neben der kpl. SS2 und SS3 Serie der -80 SS3 fehlt mir noch.




Der stock war total taub! 
Meine 120g Nitro war deutlich gefühlvoller.
Ausserdem hat sich die Steckverbindung beim fischen gelöst wenn man sie nicht mit extremer gewalt zusammen gedrückt hat.


----------



## weserwaller (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Habe im Laufe der letzten Jahre was festgestellt, müsste dazu jetzt mal in "Schaufenster Rutenbau" nachzählen , aber mit Sicherheit allein von der normalen SS2 min. 20 Stück aufgebaut. 

Beringung und Griffaufbau macht sehr viel aus, grade die SS2 z.B wird häufig mit viel zu vielen Ringen meist nach NGC 9+1 aufgebaut, ideal hat was um 6+1 - 8+1 für mich heraus gestellt. 
Dazu kommt das dieser Blank sehr extrem auf das beschnippeln reagiert. 

Die 8Ft. SS3 -75 ehemals -70, ist keine Faulenzer Rute eher was zum aktiven Jiggen mit einem ganz eng fischbarenen Bereich ideal min 21gr. Kopf als Obergrenze -35gr. an bis zu -13cm Gummi, kleine bzw. leichtere Köder machen in der Tat kaum Spaß.

Was ich aber damit sagen möchte ist, dass man mit einem einzigen Aufbau, weder das potenzial eines Blanks einschätzen kann, eher eine mehr subjektive Beurteilung für diesen einen Aufbau, der wie Du ja ja selbst sagtest, "Kacke" war.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Drück Dir den Daumen, dass diese deine FST taugen. #6
> Manchmal ist es nämlich genau anders herum als man gedacht hat.
> Die Ringe (zumindest wo ich viel kaufe und auch auf den vielen Fertigruten) mit den wenigstens Schnurreibereien sind aktuell nicht FST, nicht irgendein Fuji-SIC oder Slim-SIC oder CMW-SIC, sondern FAT.



Wollen wir es mal hoffen. Dieter meinte der SlimSic und die normale PowerPro seien nicht gerade die besten Kumpels. Da wären die Fujis halt nen Zahn besser.... ist auch alles ne Preisfrage. Der Fuji kostet umgerechnet knapp das doppelte.

 Meine SS3 ist bereits fertig und die von meinem Vater dreht noch ihren Runden


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Mal sehen,ob mein billigexemplar etwas taugt


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die 8Ft. SS3 -75 ehemals -70, ist keine Faulenzer Rute eher was zum aktiven Jiggen mit einem ganz eng fischbarenen Bereich ideal min 21gr. Kopf als Obergrenze -35gr. an bis zu -13cm Gummi, kleine bzw. leichtere Köder machen in der Tat kaum Spaß.
> 
> Was ich aber damit sagen möchte ist, dass man mit einem einzigen Aufbau, weder das potenzial eines Blanks einschätzen kann, eher eine mehr subjektive Beurteilung für diesen einen Aufbau, der wie Du ja ja selbst sagtest, "Kacke" war.




Faulenzen ist auch absolut nicht meins sie war als reine Jigge gedacht. Die Beringung war 7+1 Fuji Alconite BKLAG/BKTAG 25/16/10/6/6/6/6

Der sehr enge Bereich war auch meine einschätzung, jedoch erwarte ich von einem soooo hochgelobten Blank mehr als einen so eingeschränkt fischbaren Bereich, zumal da auch die Bisse deutlich schwächer durch kamen. Da ist der 2,35er -55g Predator Blank deutlich besser gut fischbar sind (mit nem 13er Stint etc.) Köpfe von ca 10-30g und das bei ca 20% vom Preis der SS3 bzw 30% der SS3 1B.


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Der Blank ist gut, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. 
Was vergleichbares kostet i.d.R. ab 80,-€


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich bezweifle nicht,dass der blank schlecht ist...aber ob ich damit jeden zupfer spüre und das tock merke,steht auch noch in den Sternen... Fische ja nur -18g Köpfe und 13cm Gummis

Habe nicht die Erfahrungen,was ruten angeht...meine bushwacker ist meine 2.vernünftige spinne und nicht besser,als das was ich davor hatte balzer "natural power" 2,70m 12-45g wfg... Und beide sind ungefähr gleich,nur die balzer hat spitzenaktion,die bushi parabolisch oder so...Kp,wie die Aktion heißt


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Joa dafür könnte der Blank eeeeetwas sehr stramm sein denke bei dem gehts so um 17g los.

Zumindest ich hab ihn mir ja fürs Winterzandern geholt. 




Ach ja, heute 5 Zander 68-60-55 2x Baby und n Aussteiger in ner guten Stunde. 
Du solltest doch mal n paar Spots abklappern


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz... ich kenne den Blank nicht, aber der wird garantiert nicht die "Rückmeldung bis ins Mark" geben wie ne Nitro oder ne SS3 oder ne CTS.....

 Würde da persönlich jetzt keine Wunder erwarten. Wird aber wohl vom Feedback her in Richtung gute Standartblanks laufen. (was weiss Gott nicht schlecht ist). Klingt sonst so, als würde ich günstige Blanks veteufeln. Einer meiner liebsten Blanks ist ein 40€ MHX MagBass Blank den ich für Rigs verwende


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Neeeeeiiin,Wunder erwarte ich weißgott nicht...aber es sollte schon was ordentliches sein...

@silo ich weiß erstens nicht welchen der Spots und 2. Hab ich nicht wirklich glück im Winter


----------



## siloaffe (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz... ich kenne den Blank nicht, aber der wird garantiert nicht die "Rückmeldung bis ins Mark" geben wie ne Nitro oder ne SS3 oder ne CTS.....



Türlich ist er nicht so gut ist wie die CTS etc (Hab die 2,10er -70g aber auf 2,25m verlängert) das ist eine meiner Lieblings Ruten. 

Es wäre auch ne Schande wenn der "Billigblank" besser wäre!!!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hoffe,der teure blank ist dann mehr als tauglich...

Die Woche erstmal mit dem billigen blank anfangen... Wenn ich den hinbekommen habe,mach ich mir Gedanken um den anderen...besser als meine bushwacker wird er wohl sein...


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wollen wir es mal hoffen. Dieter meinte der SlimSic und die normale PowerPro seien nicht gerade die besten Kumpels. Da wären die Fujis halt nen Zahn besser.... ist auch alles ne Preisfrage. Der Fuji kostet umgerechnet knapp das doppelte.
> 
> Meine SS3 ist bereits fertig und die von meinem Vater dreht noch ihren Runden




 Kurzes Feedback.... die FST's sind auf beiden SS3's drauf und nun ist endlich Ruhe!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Heute ist weihnachten ;-D

Mein blank und meine ersten Komponenten sind angekommen...sitzt alles soweit,also der Griff ist fertig und muss jetzt die nächsten Stunden trocken...also das war einfacher als gedacht und ich hatte keine Probleme... Den Kleber (uhu endfest) habe ich 1,70g zu 1,69g gemischt!  Das dürfte ja hinkommen und habe davon nichtmal alles gebraucht...

Das einzige was noch nicht fest ist,sind die windingcheks,die natürlich schon in Position sitzen!

Jetzt muss ich die Ringe bestellen und das wickeln anfangen!

Das wird tatsächlich schwieriger,als ich dachte,aber auch das bekomme ich hin! 

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden,kein geschmiere,nichts festgeklebt,was nicht fest soll und es sieht bis jetzt aus,wie eine gekaufte Rute...

Hab mir das ganze alleine schon hier 10x schwieriger vorgestellt und glaube,ich hab n neues winterhobby...

Danke für Tipps und Hilfestellungen,bis hier!

Zu dem blank kann ich nur sagen,dass er wirklich sehr stramm ist,aber das ist ok


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Na denn...:m

Warte ab, bis die Ringe dran sind, dann relativiert sich die Härte des Blanks deutlich.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Was mich stört,is das vordere griffstück...das is dicker als ich dachte und doof,den Finger auf den blank zu legen...is aber machbar...

Mit der Balance,is das gar nicht so einfach und das hätte mit etwas mehr Geduld vielleicht besser hinbekommen...aber der rollenhalter sitzt schon sehr weit hinten,So wie ich es haben wollte...weiter zurück ging nicht mehr,dann is das zweihändige auswerfen fast unmöglich... 

Jetzt brauche ich noch Garn,Ringe und das zeug zum beschriften...mach ich aber n anderes mal... 

Also etwas kopflastig wird sie leider werden,liegt aber auch mit an dem blank... Wenn ich weiter vorne anfasse,wird das schon gehen...

Ich hoffe,bei dem weißen blank hab ich solche Probleme nicht...

Brauche ich für goldenes Garn auch diesen farbschutz oder bleibt es schön Gold? 
Rot wird ja weinrot,zb.


----------



## siloaffe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Stopf n Stück Edelstahl oder Messing Stab hinten rein Besser die rute hat am ende 100g mehr als das sie Kopflastig wie sau ist! Ich werd meine gleich mal belasten und gucken wie der Blank sich mit Ringen verhält....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Und nicht vergessen: Die Kopflastigkeit testet man erst, wenn Ringe die Rute fertiggestellt UND die Rolle drangeschraubt ist.
Erwähne ich mal so für den Fall der Fälle! 

Sonst gibts ne saubere Hecklastigkeit!


----------



## silversurfer81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Stopf n Stück Edelstahl oder Messing Stab hinten rein *Besser die rute hat am ende 100g mehr als das sie Kopflastig wie sau ist!* Ich werd meine gleich mal belasten und gucken wie der Blank sich mit Ringen verhält....




und das genau nicht so... mehr als 25g machen in den wenigsten Fällen Sinn. der Blank "schaukelt" sich dann auf...#h

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## siloaffe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hab den gleichen blank gerade fertig gemacht und hab knapp 60g rein gemacht, so ist er in Höhe abwurfkante der rolle halbwegs ausbalanciert.  
Das die rute sich aufschaukelt habe ich bei noch keiner elebt werde aber mal drauf achten!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das Aufschaukeln beim Werfen (ähnlich eines Yoga Sticks) ist leider subjektiv. Aber denke so ab 60gr im Heck wird man es bei Gewaltwürfen def. merken.... 

 @ Pwace

 wieviel cm haste denn nun von Rollenhaltermitte bis Blankende? Gerade bei ner 270er Spinnrute würde ich nicht versuchen zu kurze Griffe zu bauen. Denn das Problem haben fast alle neu-designten Spinnruten am Markt. 

 Und nochmals: Endkappe und ggf Ausgleichgewichte sind das letzte was an der Rute gebastelt wird. Wirst dich wundern, was das noch an Gewicht bzw. Kopflastigkeit von Ringen + Garn  + Lack on top kommt....


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Was mich stört,is das vordere griffstück...das is dicker als ich dachte und doof,den Finger auf den blank zu legen...is aber machbar...



 Dazu schleift man die Griffe auch noch passend bzw. bricht die Kanten usw. Nur als Klotz zusammenkleben wäre ja zu einfach oder


----------



## siloaffe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Guckt nicht zu genau auf den griff, sas sind Reststücke und wenn die Rute taugt wird er noch geschmirgelt


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Wenn sie schon ohne Ringe kopflastig ist,ist sie es mit erstrecht...

Ich habe keine abschlusskappe,sondern ein geschlossenes endstuck,was ich auch schon angeklebt habe,damit ich nicht nochmal Kleber rühren muss...

Ein griffstück haben die falsch geschickt,oder so...egal jetzt...ich bastel das ding jetzt so zuende...in meine bushi habe ich auch 60g gepackt... Umso weiter die Rolle hinten sitzt,umso weniger kopflastig ist die Rute...aber weiter ging nicht und wenn ich vorne anfasse,drei Finger auf dem blank habe,geht es einigermaßen...

Besser ging es mit dem blank nicht,und es ist für die erste Rute ok... Könnte das schlußstück noch abnehmen und Gewicht reinmachen....das wollte ich aber vermeiden


----------



## siloaffe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das ist halt bei den BilligBlanks so die sind gerne Kopflastig.
Da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom weizen....

Öhm entweder steh ich grad auf em Schlauch oooooder.... 
Je weiter hinten die Rolle sitzt desto Kopflastiger ist die Rute. 

Wenns Duplon oder Kork ist kannst das auch aufbohren und ne Alu oder Gummi Einsteckkappe rein machen.... 

Die Alu kostet bei T24 1,90€ oder so


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe von der Rolle zum Ende 40cm...vom griff zur Spitze, Ca. 90cm...


----------



## siloaffe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sorry aber dit raff ick wieder net! 

Ist der Griff 1,6m Oder hast nur das Ht gemessen???


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das die nicht teuer sind,weiß ich...aber ich lass das jetzt so...

Leg deine 60g mal immer weiter nach vorne...Du wirst sehen umso weiter das Blei nach vorne geht,desto mehr geht der blank vorne runter


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das die nicht teuer sind,weiß ich...aber ich lass das jetzt so...

Leg deine 60g mal immer weiter nach vorne...Du wirst sehen umso weiter das Blei nach vorne geht,desto mehr geht der blank vorne runter 

Ja,nur das eine Ende...zur richtigen Spitze sind es 2,2m

4cm vor dem Griff liegt sie waagerecht auf einem Finger


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> ....Leg deine 60g mal immer weiter nach vorne...Du wirst sehen umso weiter das Blei nach vorne geht,desto mehr geht der blank vorne runter



Kleines Ein mal Eins der Physik: Kraftarm x Kraft = Lastarm x Last

Auf eine Angelrute umgemüzt heißt das: Gewicht x Länge der Angelrute vor der Rolle = Gewicht x Länge der Angelrute nach der Rolle (Griff). Wenn beide Werte identisch sind ist die Angelrute in der Waage und nicht Kopflastig.

Bedeutet: Je kürzer der Griff ist, um so höher muß das Gewicht des Griffes sein. 
Andersrum: Jekürzer der Griff um so Kopflastiger die Angelrute, gleiches Gewicht (Blank, Ringe, Garn und Lack) vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hast es halt nicht erwarten können mit dem Kleben, hmmm.

Nochmal: Hast du bei deinen Kopflastigkeitstests überhaupt ne Rolle drangeschraubt???

|bigeyes


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Er hat doch nen geschlossenen Rear-Grip verbaut. Mit großér Wahrscheinlichkeit wird der am Ende eh hinten aufgeschnitten und dann doch ein Kontergewicht + gescheiten Plug verbaut. (hierfür empfehle ich Heisskleber.... denn ein mit Epoxy Harz eingeklebtes Stück Messing geht fast nicht mehr raus.)


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Natürlich hab ich die Rolle mit fest gehabt...also ganz doof bin ich ja nun nicht


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich die Rolle mit fest gehabt...also ganz doof bin ich ja nun nicht



Wir wollten nur auf Nummer sicher gehen :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir wollten nur auf Nummer sicher gehen :vik:



So isses!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Jaja


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ringe sind auch bestellt...ich weiß nicht warum,kriege aber 10+1 obwohl ich 7+1 haben wollte...is aber nicht schlimm,11Ringe und 2x Garn für 40€ ist ok...habe 2€ MEHR überwiesen und noch nach Pinsel gefragt (aber erst heute Abend und noch keine Antwort) dürfte bis Ende der Woche da sein,hoffe ich...dann kann ich wenigstens mit den ziehrwicklungen beginnen...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hast du dir eigentlich mal Gedanken gemacht, wie du die Ringe anwickeln willst? Eine Art Wickelbank ist da schon im Vorteil.... Rute liegt auf Rollen auf und man kann die Ringe anwickeln. Will ich nicht mehr missen.....


Das 2. wird die Sache mit dem Lackieren sein und Trocknen sein. Lackieren würde noch ohne Drehmotor gehen, wenn auch umständlich. Aber spätestens beim trocknen wirst du so nen Motor brauchen.....


----------



## siloaffe (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das geht zu noooot auc ohne Motor.  
Hab auch schon ne rute 4 Stunden von hand gedreht als meiner abgeraucht ist


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Würdest du das Freiwillig nochmal machen? ^^


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Klar,wäre mir das mit Motor lieber und würde die Arbeit erleichtern...aber ich denke,es wird auch so gehen...

Morgen kommen die Sachen und dann werde ich anfangen...

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit die Rute zu drehen...bei meinem lack is ne Anweisung dabei...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Will hier keinem den Spaß nehmen - aber Lack auftragen, per Hand den Blank drehen und dann noch per Feuerzeug die feinen Luftbläschen aus dem Lack flammen..... wie gesagt, da wünsche ich mir manchmal ne 3. Hand (und meine Rute dreht dann ihre runden im Lackier und Trocknungsmotor).


----------



## ein Angler (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hi
 Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es sarkastisch  oder satirisch gemeint ist. Aber warum soll ein Sportler wenn sein Haus brennt es nicht mit dem Eimer löschen anstatt sich hinter einer Löschspritze zu verstecken.  |rolleyes
 Langsam komm ich hier zu dem Schluss, der TE fragt nach Unterstützung und Rat weiß es aber dann besser.
 Andreas


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich weiß nix besser,aber für eine Rute ne Drehmaschine zu kaufen,halte ich für unsinnig...wer das Geld hat,ok...ich habe es nicht!

Wenn ich diese Rute hinkriege,und meine nächste anfange,werde ich mir auch eine zulegen! Ich weiß aber noch nicht,ob das was für mich ist und wenn nicht,hock ich auf dem Ding... Könnte man sich eine leihen,würde ich sie auch ausleihen... Ich kann nur mit dem arbeiten,was ich hab und mir leisten kann,das sind meine Hände!

Bin ja schon froh,dass ich mir meine Ringe leisten konnte.

Die nächste Rute (falls es eine gibt) baue ich mir nach und nach auf... Dann kann ich mir drehmaschine und griffe bestellen...wobei die nächste Rute etwas günstiger wird,da ich kein lack,pfeilen,Kleber und bindegarn mehr Kaufen muss! Der blank is zwar teurer aber das was ich schon habe,brauche ich nicht nochmal kaufen und mir eine drehmaschine holen! 

Ich habe alle Zeit der Welt und wenn ich pro wicklung 5Stunden brauche,auch ok... Aber ich weiß,was ich in die Rute an Zeit gesteckt habe und kann sagen,dass sie handgemacht ist...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Und hat sich schon was am Aufbau getan?


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Rute is das erste mal lackiert... Jetzt muss ich noch die Spitze und die Verbindung wickeln... Einer der Ringe ist nicht ganz stabil...vielleicht muss ich den nochmal machen...der Rest is ok geworden... 7+1 beringt...hab ich einfach nach Gefühl gemacht... Sieht aber gut aus...ich hoffe,dass die Stabilität des einen ringes durch den lack kommt...einmal zum probeangeln wird es so gehen...


----------



## zandertex (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

den solltest du neu wickeln,der lack versiegelt nur das garn.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Die erste Rute wird ja nie perfekt  Daher würden mich mal Bilder vom Griff usw. interessieren.... falls der TE das mal hochladen kann.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Also,der Ring sitzt jetzt fest...ja,Bilder kann ich heute Abend mal hochladen... Also,ich muss sagen,dafür dass es die erste ist,geht das schon... Das einzige was mich stört,dass die durchgezogenen enden mancher wicklungen etwas abstehen... Sonst ist echt alles gut... Wicklungen sind auch gelungen...

Jetzt weiß ich,was Du mit 3Händen meintest...also ich hatte etwas Probleme die Ringe zu halten und dann zu wickeln...aber ich habe das Garn einfach ein paar mal un den Fuß gewickelt und dann angelegt...dann ging es und man sieht keinen Unterschied...wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle,das der blank sich noch drehe...mein Gott,ich würde es wie der blank machen und durchdrehen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Normalerweise befestigt man die Ringe mit Tapestreifen, kleinen Gummis usw. am Blank. Halb den Fuss raufwickeln, Gummi entfernen und weiterwickeln, fertig.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Normalerweise befestigt man die Ringe mit Tapestreifen, kleinen Gummis usw. am Blank. Halb den Fuss raufwickeln, Gummi entfernen und weiterwickeln, fertig.





Jupp so mache ich das auch... inzwischen nehme ich aber kein dünnes Kreppband mehr sondern Maskierband für Lackierer. Ist sowas wie Isolierband in 3mm Breite... bekommt man besser wieder ab als das Krepp.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich nehm gerne kleine Haushaltsgummis. Aufschneiden, 2 mal um de Blank straff wickeln, doppelten Knoten rein. Den Ringfuss dann vorsichtig drunterschieben und zurechtrücken. Beim Wickeln dann einfach mit Klinge oder Skalpell kurz drangehen, der Gummi springt dann regelrecht weg. Aber das mit dem Maskierband muss ich mir mal ansehen. Hab eh grad 3 kleine Projekte vor mir (alles noch mit Schuhkarton :q)


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das hier nehme ich: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zierlinienba...77?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c7680cce9








Gibts in unterschiedlichen Farben. Bekommst man halt super easy wieder ab.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Solche Tipps hätte ich gebrauchen können...jetzt is zu spät...die Tage teste ich das Teil mal in den buhnen... Fangen werde ich zwar nicht,aber egal...mache iwas falsch...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Solche Tipps hätte ich gebrauchen können...jetzt is zu spät...die Tage teste ich das Teil mal in den buhnen... Fangen werde ich zwar nicht,aber egal...mache iwas falsch...



Ja, hätt er mal gefragt, der Herr!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Das mit dem Klebeband hatten wir ganz am Anfang aber schon geschrieben


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Klebeband hatten wir ganz am Anfang aber schon geschrieben



Auch er selbst hat schon einen Beitrag gepostet wo das drinsteht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4257152&postcount=282

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm

siehe 6.2.1

6.2 Provisorische Ringmontage

1.	Wenn Sie die Ringabstände vorläufig festgelegt haben fixieren Sie die Ringe provisorisch mit schmalen Klebebandstreifen auf dem spine am Blank. Legen Sie dazu die Rute mit dem spine nach oben auf Ihre Wickelhilfe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sowas hab ich ja geahnt. Am Ende geht die Geduld aus (oder war es schon am Anfang...). Hauptsache zusammengeschustert.

By the Way: In der Bucht werden gerade die DAM Neo-finesse Teile für lau verhökert: Weiß, VIELE Ringe...:q

Natürlich nehme ich im Falle von voll krassen Shootings alles zurück #h.


----------



## donak (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich ja geahnt. Am Ende geht die Geduld aus (oder war es schon am Anfang...). Hauptsache zusammengeschustert.



Nein, das wird einem Tätowierer nicht passieren...

Er wird uns schon noch Fotos zeigen, dass sie nicht perfekt ist hat er ja bereits gesagt, muss sie ja auch nicht beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Man kann auch mit nicht perfekten Ruten angeln. 

Oft fangen die sogar mehr, weil sozusagen getarnt und laienhaft sie den Fisch einlullen, ganz im Gegensatz zu offensichtlichem Hi-Power-Angler-Gerät. :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich warte immer noch auf Bilder.  Kann ja nicht so schlimm aussehen wenn sie schon im Einsatz ist.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Es geht nicht darum ob die Rute perfekt verarbeitet ist oder nicht. Das ist rein Subjektiv.... und bei handgewickelten Ringwicklungen ist selten was perfekt. Menschen sind eben keine Maschinen... 

 Geht aber darum, dass die selbstgebaute Rute beim ersten Angeln nicht alle Teile verliert, da sie schlampig oder lieblos angebracht wurden.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Soooo...Nein,zusammenschustern tue ich nix im Leben...ich kann es nur machen,so gut ich kann...

Und ja,ich und meine Rute waren vorhin schon am Wasser...alles auseinander gefallen...

SPAß!!!

Hat gehalten... Also die Rückmeldung des blanks ist wie ich mir erhofft habe...das tock bei 50m Entfernung zu spüren bei 14g mit einem schwimmenden 13cm (stint) ist möglich...also um so härter der Grund,desto klarer das tock... Wenn Wind aufkommt,wird das schon schwieriger...die Rute ist auch härtegetestet,da ich ein paar Hänger hatte...also n drill bis 1,50m is MÖGLICH... Ich hatte sogar fischkontakt,den ich leider wegen fehlen des Stingers verlor. 

Mein erster auswurf war peinlich...20m 

Die Rute Is ganz anders als meine bushwacker...nicht schlechter!!! Aber da sie doppelt so steif ist,muss ich im anderen Winkel werfen! Sowas hartes bin ich nicht gewohnt...is aber nicht schlecht...muss ich mich halt nur dran gewöhnen. 

Leider is das griffstück tatsächlich etwas kurz geraten...aber geht gerade noch... Kopflastig ist sie logischerweise,aber nur 40g...

Ich hatte noch ein paar bisse,weiß aber nicht,ob von Steinen oder fischen...also das is echt schwer festzustellen,was das jetzt war... Die Tage muss ich noch einmal lackieren und den Griff schleifen... Der is wie ich schon sagte,zu dick...

Im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden und aus Fehlern lernt man...nächstes mal griffstück länger und die wickelenden besser verstecken... Die wicklungen des ersten ringes ist "perfekt" werde mir noch n anderen blank bestellen,aber weiß noch nicht welchen,denn der Weiße blank hat auch nur 2,55m  möchte 2,70 haben,aber gibt ja Läden,die für 25€ lackieren...

Also meine Ringe sind sehr stabil und ich hatte keine Probleme (wie bei meiner bushi), dass sich die Schnur um die Spitze wickelt... Aber ich denke,damit bekomme ich die Anschläge durch und verliere nicht mehr so viele fische... Darum ging es mir ja,die bushwacker is MIR zu labberig... Mal sehen,was die nächste Saison bringt...starten werde ich mit dieser Rute wohl... Vielleicht kommt noch n Gewicht hinten rein...überlege ich mir aber noch,dafür muss ich mal länger los und nicht nur 4h wie heute,bis Wind aufkam... Und ob ich unbedingt ne wickelbank brauche? Nicht,dass es die Arbeit nicht erleichtert...aber per Hand ist es iwie was besonderes...außerdem ist man länger beschäftigt... Bilder kommen noch!!!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Na Halleluja|supergri


----------



## siloaffe (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Genau sowas  wollten wir hören! 

Alles hat funktioniert du siehst was du verbessern kannst. 
Alles tacko#6


----------



## oker_s (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

les jetzt bestimmt zum zehnten mal dass du meinst die bushi wäre labbrig...also "meine" ist mir viel zu hart n richtiger stecken bis in die spitze werde sie daher auch verkaufen da man so echt zu wenig mitbekommt...


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hart is sie schon, aber dass man zu wenig mitbekommen find ich persönlich jetzt nicht. 

Finde aber die These interessant, dass eine Rute nach ein paar überstandenen Hängern in der Lage ist 1,50m (ich vermute mal Fische bzw Waller) zu bändigen [emoji28]


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich habe mit meiner bushi einen Wels von 1,24m gebändigt bekommen und das nicht in nem kleinen tumpel,sondern der stromelbe,...

Für'n Teich mag das Teil zu hart sein,für die Elbe reicht sie MIR nicht und ich habe auch jeden zupfer mitbekommen...ich kriege mit dem stock nur die Anschläge nicht durch...ich hab so viele gute fische verloren,die ich 10sek. Im drill hatte und nicht klein waren! Desweiteren total viele Anschläge versemmelt und mach einen fisch auch schon nach 1sekvverloren...

Mit der neuen Rute,wird mir das nicht passieren... Da sie härter ist und die Anschläge besser durchkommen... Die bushi hat -60g wfg...10g der gummifisch + 18g Kopf+wasserwiederstand+Strömung sind das sicher mehr als 60g. Dann noch n biss und Anschlag...da is die Rute am Ende!!!  

Also wird das mit der neuen Rute besser funktionieren. Die hat um einiges mehr kraftreseven!


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Für was hab ich mir Wallertackle gekauft, hätt ich auch meine Köfiangel verwenden können, die hat auch schon einige Hänger überstanden [emoji19] 

Wenn mit der Bushwhacker dein Anhieb nicht durch kommt würd ich evtl deine Anschlagtechnik überdenken. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Rannebert (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner bushi einen Wels von 1,24m gebändigt bekommen und das nicht in nem kleinen tumpel,sondern der stromelbe,...





Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Die bushi hat -60g wfg...10g der  gummifisch + 18g Kopf+wasserwiederstand+Strömung sind das sicher mehr  als 60g. Dann noch n biss und Anschlag...da is die Rute am Ende!!!



Muss man wohl als der Weisheit letzter Schluss so stehen lassen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Erst einmal, Glückwunsch zur geglückten Rute, hab Spaß damit!



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch ein paar bisse,weiß aber nicht,ob von Steinen oder fischen...also das is echt schwer festzustellen,was das jetzt war... Dlackieren...





Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> kich kriege mit dem stock nur die Anschläge nicht durch...ich hab so viele gute fische verloren,die ich 10sek. Im drill hatte und nicht klein waren! Desweiteren total viele Anschläge versemmelt und mach einen fisch auch schon nach 1sekvverloren...
> 
> Mit der neuen Rute,wird mir das nicht passieren...



Stell dich darauf ein, daß dir das mit der neuen Rute auch passieren wird, Grund-von Fischkontakt zu unterscheiden ist 'ne Erfahrungssache,und dann funken dir da je nach Quartier noch unzählige Cypriniden in die Bisserkennung...


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

@ steh:Stimmt, hier BEIßEN sogar die karpfen auf 8cm stinte,wenn se 15kg haben... 

Ich weiß,was du meinst... Schnurschwimmer... Klar,in einiger Zeit,weiß ich,was jetzt was ist...wusste ich bei meiner bushi auch nach einem Monat...

@tobi: -80g ist für mich wallertackle... Ich angle mit 25mono und matchrute auf Zander... Die hat auch Hänger überstanden...aber sicher keinen Wels 

Hast Du meine Rute gesehen,oder alleine den blank in der Hand gehabt? SIE HÄLT!!!!!!!!

Und wenn ich mit dem labberstock 1,24m rauskriegen...warum soll ich mit ner steiferen keinen größeren rausholen...is auch egal,kein bock zu diskutieren,denn ich bin zanderangler...

Und ich habe an Führungsstil und schlagtechnik gearbeitet...als Anfänger habe ich damals jeden Schlag durchgekriegt... War auch ne andere Rute!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Hab nie behauptet, dass du mit deiner neuen Rute keine Waller bändigen kannst.

Fand lediglich deine These amüsant


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Gibt es was neues von der Front ?
Warte ja immer noch auf Bilder.


----------



## Shadpoker (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Kommen denn noch Fotos?


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Schade , 
eigentlich war es hier sehr interessant.
Aber ich hab von Te nichts anderes erwartet, als keine Fotos.
Schade schade schade!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ja, war klar #d. Vielleicht hat er das Dingens schon in die berühmte Tonne gekloppt :m.

Aber es gibt ja viele Leute, die noch "ihre erste Rute" aufbauen wollen, das wär ja dann der optimale Trööt dafür!


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ja, war klar #d. Vielleicht hat er das Dingens schon in die berühmte Tonne gekloppt :m.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja viele Leute, die noch "ihre erste Rute" aufbauen wollen, das wär ja dann der optimale Trööt dafür!


Die wissen dann schonmal einen Weg wie man es am besten nicht macht [emoji23]

Schon schade, dass keine Bilder kommen. In nem anderen Trööt wäre er ja eig aktiv [emoji19]


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Habe gesagt,bilder kommen.also kommen auch bilder


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ich hoffe,Jetzt geht es mal


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

So,da seht ihr "das gute Sück"

Ich war längere zeit nicht wirklich online und mit Handy kann ich das nicht Hochladen...also musste ich warten,bis ich meinen rechner an mache....

Dann Machte ich ich an und fand meine bilder nicht auf dem handy (gar keine)

Also andere Cam besorgen und auf den rechner laden...

Handy als hotspot Wählen und mit meinen 56kb,Bilder hochladen...

ich hoffe,ihr erkennt was und entschuldigt die verspätung

PS:Cam hatte kein blitzlicht


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,Jetzt geht es mal



Haste aber Glück gehabt, das auf Bild drei nur der nackte Fuss drauf ist....:m


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Haste aber Glück gehabt, das auf Bild drei nur der nackte Fuss drauf ist....:m


Der Fuß hat mich sofort auf den Vorfall im "Ebay-Fundstücke der Woche"-Trööt erinnert [emoji23]


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Vielleicht war er das.....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ohne Blödsinn 

Das was man auf den Bilder erkennt sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Sagte ja,is nicht schlecht...zwar nicht die beste rute,aber gibt sicher schlechtere.... Ich wusste nicht genau,was ihr sehen wollt,hoffe aber es ist ok...

Das mein Fuß da mit drauf is,hatte ich nicht gesehen...geht aber Ja um die rute...  Hoffe,sie gefällt euch einwenig... Für die erste?! Is das doch ok...


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er das.....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


Möchte man vermuten [emoji23] 
Dann aber mein Beileid [emoji6]


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ja ein paar schärfere Aufnahmen von den Wicklungen wären zwar schön gewesen aber so ist schon in Ordnung.
Für die erste auf jedenfall Super geworden, meine sieht wesentlich schlechter aus. Aber man lernt ja aus fehlern. Bin auch gerade beim zweiten Modell angekommen und da funzt das schon ganz anders wenn man weiß was man zumachen hat. 

Auf jedenfall weitermachen

Gruss


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Rute*

Ja,wenn ich mal ne bessere cam habe,mache ich's nochmal... Vielleicht finde ich mal Bilderauf mmeinem Handy...das hat statt 3...13Megapixel...


----------

